# Why can't black America let slavery go already?



## MeNonPartisan (Jul 31, 2013)

My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.

The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 31, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



STFU.  Black America does not let go because White America won't let go.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



Why can't the Jews let the Holocaust go already?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 31, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



Yeah the Democrat Party refuses to let go of their slaves


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 31, 2013)

Komerad Frank has spoken!


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



hilarious...yet white america is told they don't want to talk about race, white america is told they believe racism doesn't exist

you are truly retarded

white people let it go along time ago and so have many black people.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



wow...i can't believe you seriously compared the two

amazing the depravity of some people and btw...the majority have, you don't see jews complaining about the holocaust and how it still ruins their lives.  so not only are you a liar, you're despicable.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 31, 2013)

Because they're being manipulated by political whores who're financially invested in hatred.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...


  Yurt Butt Hurt right on time with stalking man crush.  Note the post # because you will see more of it as necessary.

Now a solid part of white America wont talk about it because they don't want to face up to the history of it.

A reactionary rightie like you will say that blacks should get over it.  Right?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...



If you cannot see the comparison....you lose.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



please explain the comparison of genocide to slavery


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Wait....you don't think slavery was genocide?   Shall we just forget those millions who never made it across the Middle Passage?


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



i've had enough of your trolling...i've responded to other posters more than you and none of them whine about stalking, nor do they whine to the mods about me on a daily basis like you.  it is a open messageboard and you cry up on a ball when i counter your posts and show what a fool you are and then you cry...stalking, reactionary, reported....blah blah

see ya


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...



IDK, the taxes now a days are unbeliveable, who would want the upkeep of a slave? let alone 2 kids and a nagging wife to boot?  yea I sure as hell wouldnt want a slave...


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



wow...you are truly not smart.  genocide is the systematic and purposeful destruction (DEATH) of an entire people...slavery did not enslave all blacks and did not seek the death of an entire people.  it was blacks who sold their fellow countrymen to make money.  

absolutely amazing you would even compare the two.  you make me sick.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2013)

Not all blacks carry that crap around with them as an excuse to be lowlife bums blaming whitey for their predictament. Some, yes. And unfortunately they have the media's attention to further their complaints.

Like I've been saying...I'm sick of it. Knife cuts both ways.

Funny thing is....last year or the year before? I wouldn't DREAM of saying what I just said. But I'm done. Fini. Over it. I think the proverbial straw was Zimmerman and Martin. Actually, I think Z and M are the proverbial straws for lots of folks.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Well, I expected pretty much this selective blindness from you.   Pray continue telling black people how THEY should "feel" about something done to them systematically for over 250 years.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



where did i tell them how they should feel?  

how is pointing out the factual differences to you, blindness?  your comparison as to how many died, still does not equate to genocide.  i suggest you pick up dictionary and educate yourself and stop lying about what i said.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...




Bold part is right on. But...they sold their fellow countrymen not to make money. Oh no. They sold them as captives of war and getting rid of them for money was just an extra perk. 

Can't buy what is not available. Africans made damn sure there were lots of men, women and children available.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2013)

Pretty damn sure my ancestors were slaves as well. Serfs, for some uppity up in England after it took over Ireland and kicked everyone to the curb...kinda like they did in Africa. That's one side. The other side (paternal)...not too sure about. But blacks don't have the claim of being enslaved only. People of all races were. I don't see them crying about it and blaming "whitey".


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Really?? Genocide to people dying on a dangerous voyage? The intent was not there. Do you even know what genocide means? 
Sure they were treated bad, but they had bought them. They were owned. It was the way it was. Their tribe leaders they were bought from sure did enjoy their end of the bargain.
Can not let emotions and politics change what actually happened


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



So...you agree that the OP was ridiculous?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm loving how I made my point.....no, wait.....I had people jump up and make my point for me.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It has happened to every race!!!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Really?  You DO know this a unique form of slavery, right?   You DID learn that in school, right?

Or do I have to go over it with you?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 31, 2013)

Slavery happened to every race. The sooner that can be admitted, the sooner we can get past this BS
Get over it!!!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 31, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



Why should blacks take responsibility for the way white racists treated them?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> Slavery happened to every race. The sooner that can be admitted, the sooner we can get past this BS
> Get over it!!!



Poor TN...his teachers failed him.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

so they can keep white people indebted to them.

it's all self-serving


----------



## whitehall (Jul 31, 2013)

Black Americans let it go years ago but the democrat party won't let go of the government plantation. Poverty pimps and former poverty pimps like Barry Hussein need to keep the racial pot boiling because democrats thrive on crisis and unrest.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



They were all unique
The way the dems still have slavery going on now, is *unique*


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> so they can keep white people indebted to them.
> 
> it's all self-serving



They should be grateful, shouldn't they?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Slavery happened to every race. The sooner that can be admitted, the sooner we can get past this BS
> ...



your intellect fails your regularly


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



answer my question first and you have never once explained how the two are the same.  when you do, i will answer you.  you made a claim about that i assert is false, back it up or apologize for lying or being mistaken.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > so they can keep white people indebted to them.
> ...



stupid comment, as is usual


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Slavery happened to every race. The sooner that can be admitted, the sooner we can get past this BS
> ...



You are a liar AND an simple minded
You peasant


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Slavery happened to every race. The sooner that can be admitted, the sooner we can get past this BS
> ...



so slavery has not happened to every race????

have you passed 2nd grade?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Poor TN....never was taught the difference between the more common form of slavery...."situational slavery" vs the systematic kidnapping of a race, moving them 3000 miles away, taking away their religion, their language, their names, their culture, even the right to marry and keep their own children for over 200 years.


Your teachers failed you.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Nice dodge.   Do you or do you not think the OP was ridiculous?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

Noomi said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



show me a slave and I'll kiss his ass


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



LOVE IT!


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

Noomi said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



being a perpetual victim where there is no victimhood is the person's fault.  i've been treated like shit by black racists for dating a black girl, they would not let me go on their outings because i was white.  

should i blame my behavior on them?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...



Of course you would.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2013)

Noomi said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



Why should whites TODAY have to take responsibility for how they were treated by people long dead and gone?


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



It's best to ignore that fascist troll. Ridicule his asinine posts if someone else quotes him, but beyond that he deserves no more attention than a wet fart. Get some TP and wipe it away.

Bed wetters like him are consumed with every sordid detail of American History they can find. Anything positive is ignored or marginalized.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 31, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



You do realize your going to be called racist for this post if you have not been already but the simple politically incorrect truth is for some people and not just black people it's easier to play the victim. Yes there is still racism in America but despite what many like to claim it is not just white on black yes there are white racist and black racist, Hispanic racist, Asian racist there is racism based on gender, religion, sexual preferences, political views you name it. The question really is how will you as a person or part of a group deal with it? Will you let it define you as a person and dictate what you can or can not do with your life or tell them screw you I will make my life into whatever I want it to be and no close minded idiots will stop me.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Situational slavery has.....ask your teacher what that is.

But the slavery of the South was not that form of slavery....it was unique and never really known to have been practiced anywhere else in the world....at least not for over 200 years to the point a war had to be fought over it and there are repercussions today due to the racism it instilled.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Oh. You mean like what was done to native americans? Bet blacks owned a few injuns.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 31, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.


Blacks should let it go you say...?

Interesting.

Watch this...

Video: Slavery Full Program | Watch Slavery by Another Name Online | PBS Video

Now make that statement again.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Black Americans let it go years ago but the democrat party won't let go of the government plantation. Poverty pimps and former poverty pimps like Barry Hussein need to keep the racial pot boiling because democrats thrive on crisis and unrest.



Yes...tell black people more about what they should or should not feel about something.   This is entertaining to say the least.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



hell, they don't keep their own children now. wtf is the difference?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Gracie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Indians were captives of war....AND the Early Europeans tried to use them...but they had a bad habit of dying of white man's diseases.....or just running away into the wilderness.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Fascinating.....simply fascinating.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


And look at them NOW. Thanks to republicans!!
If they cant appreciate it, maybe they should go back to that way of life!

And I don't give 2 shits what kind of slavery it is. It is STILL slavery.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Poor TN....never was taught the difference between the more common form of slavery...."situational slavery" vs the systematic kidnapping of a race, moving them 3000 miles away, taking away their religion, their language, their names, their culture, even the right to marry and keep their own children for over 200 years.
> 
> 
> Your teachers failed you.



Post of the thread thus far...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> menonpartisan said:
> 
> 
> > my relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a jewish slave in poland.......she died a wealthy woman.
> ...



ding ding ding!!!


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Black Americans let it go years ago but the democrat party won't let go of the government plantation. Poverty pimps and former poverty pimps like Barry Hussein need to keep the racial pot boiling because democrats thrive on crisis and unrest.
> ...



because no black person would ever lecture white people?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 31, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



How did she died a wealthy woman?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Poor TN....never was taught the difference between the more common form of slavery...."situational slavery" vs the systematic kidnapping of a race, moving them 3000 miles away, taking away their religion, their language, their names, their culture, even the right to marry and keep their own children for over 200 years.
> ...



Wait. Whut? Did you forget that can be applied to native americans as well? Oh, and probably Ireland. Africa. England. Scotland. Israel. 

Oh. Never mind. Only BLACKS can claim all that stuff. So sorry. My bad.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Really?   You have some interesting definitions there, I must say.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



It would be just as illegitimate.   Do you have some examples we can hammer?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 31, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Poor TN....never was taught the difference between the more common form of slavery...."situational slavery" vs the systematic kidnapping of a race, moving them 3000 miles away, taking away their religion, their language, their names, their culture, even the right to marry and keep their own children for over 200 years.
> ...



You are an idiot and part of the problem


----------



## Godboy (Jul 31, 2013)

Noomi said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



Wow, your reading comprehension is awful. Maybe you should reread his post, then respond to the things he said.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



wtf?? Hello??? Anyone home, McFly? Captives of what war? The war to decimate every native american possible? You mean THAT war?

Really. I am surprised at you Bod. Not pleasantly, either.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Gracie said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Hello?   Please pay attention.  That was situational slavery.   Those who lost wars, were in debt, rebelled, criminals, etc.     That almost always lasted only ONE generation...they kept their names, their culture, their marriages, their CHILDREN, their language.  This is NOT what happened in the American South over 200 years.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Poor TN....never was taught the difference between the more common form of slavery...."situational slavery" vs the systematic kidnapping of a race, moving them 3000 miles away, taking away their religion, their language, their names, their culture, even the right to marry and keep their own children for over 200 years.
> ...



sounds more like double standards.

situational slavery?? lol

some how it's automatically worse when it happens to the most butt hurt demographic of all time


----------



## Dutch (Jul 31, 2013)

Gracie said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Africa isn't a country. Is that you Sarah? If you don't think that Irish and Scottish people still don't bitch about the English occupation you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



recent events should suffice


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



This is EXACTLY happened to native americans right here on THIS soil. EXACTLY. YOU pay attention. Or are you just focusing on the Plight Of Blacks? Should I get my fucking violin out?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Gracie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You realize that the taking of America was a series of wars...not just one.   Case in point...King Phillips War?   Heard of that one?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Hear that Marc?   You're "part of the problem".


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You racist ass libs are fuckin pathetic
I have punked out so many of you jokers in actual debate because all you can do is point fingers and damn whitey

You can talk shit but that is IT. Emotion can only go so far, ey? LOL


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You must have had some awful teachers if you were never taught the difference.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 31, 2013)

Just a observation I have seen not only hear but in print and on tv that basically white people should not be commenting on how black people should deal with racism, crime, poverty whatever because they don't know what it's like to be black. Using that logic no one should comment on or offer opinions to anyone other than those who are the same race and gender as they are.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



wait a minute, you still have not answered my question and you're accusing me of dodging?

yeah...you are a liar.  thanks for admitting it.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Who the fuck is sarah? Actually, who the fuck are you??? George? Harry? Jasper?
And yes, Irish and Scottish people still bitch about the English, just as Jews bitch about the Holocaust. I don't see Irish, Scottish or Jewish people whining and blaming Whitey if they have mama baby daddy bills IF they bother to acknowledge the kid(s) at all, being thugs, not bothering getting jobs, sucking up the welfare system then blaming whitey when called on their despicable behavior.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



This is interesting.....someone earlier in the thread said that someone else would be called a "racist".....I guess he was referring to me being called one.   And.......just for curiousities sake.....point out where I ever ever ever pointed fingers and "damn whitey".


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



bodeca is whining about dodging when she won't answer my questions


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 31, 2013)

Gracie said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Don't forget the entire SLAVIC ethic culture of eastern Europe that the Romans exploited.

Perhaps it's time everyone with a "SKI" or "LAK" at the end of their name sued Italy for reparations...

I can't believe how stupid these bed wetters are.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



you dingbats think your are knowledgeable but are in actuality comically arrogant


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 31, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Pretty damn sure my ancestors were slaves as well. Serfs, for some uppity up in England after it took over Ireland and kicked everyone to the curb...kinda like they did in Africa. That's one side. The other side (paternal)...not too sure about. But blacks don't have the claim of being enslaved only. People of all races were. I don't see them crying about it and blaming "whitey".



Indentured servants were treated much differently than slaves.  The slave's children were brought into this world as property and sold as property.  Their entire race had to be publicly demonized to justify the treatment.  And they were demonize in both the North and the South as an inferior race.  Even Abe Lincoln was a known racist.

But then again I didn't do it to them, and I expect to be judged by my deeds and not the deeds of my ancestors.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Just a observation I have seen not only hear but in print and on tv that basically white people should not be commenting on how black people should deal with racism, crime, poverty whatever because they don't know what it's like to be black. Using that logic no one should comment on or offer opinions to anyone other than those who are the same race and gender as they are.



Comment all they want....but it's pretty silly....just like my purposely silly comment about Jews needing to get over the Holocaust......something that went right over Yurt's head.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 31, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


 
Comically arrogant, but hazardously ignorant. People that stupid usually end up getting other people killed.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Just a observation I have seen not only hear but in print and on tv that basically white people should not be commenting on how black people should deal with racism, crime, poverty whatever because they don't know what it's like to be black. Using that logic no one should comment on or offer opinions to anyone other than those who are the same race and gender as they are.



This is just too true. 

Therefore, I will never again "stick up" for anyone not of my faith, gender, race, etc, nor ever have their back.

Fuck 'em all and let God sort 'em out.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You mean the Vikings.....the Romans didn't exploit them....they were run out by them.   You guys had some sucky history teachers, I must say.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 31, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Get over what, name one that was actually a slave and living today. Nothing my ancestors went through 160+ years ago have any effect on me, why should it effect them? Systemic racism was pretty much eliminated two generations ago yet it's the younger people that think they have some claim on the past, yep, they need to get over it.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

i see bodecea is still dodging 75 and 78


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2013)

Pretty sure that up thar was my last post in this thread. If I wanna talk to walls, I have some lovely ones in my room.

Laterz


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Gracie said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Just a observation I have seen not only hear but in print and on tv that basically white people should not be commenting on how black people should deal with racism, crime, poverty whatever because they don't know what it's like to be black. Using that logic no one should comment on or offer opinions to anyone other than those who are the same race and gender as they are.
> ...



We can stick up for them all we want...or don't want.   But if you cannot see the silliness in SPEAKING for an entire group, nationality, race, gender, etc.....telling them how they should feel or how they should "get over something"......well, can't help you then.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





the  difference is that only african americans are arrogant  enough to believe their struggles are more important than anyone else . The end goal is to make themselves more important.

The end result is the exact opposite.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 31, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty damn sure my ancestors were slaves as well. Serfs, for some uppity up in England after it took over Ireland and kicked everyone to the curb...kinda like they did in Africa. That's one side. The other side (paternal)...not too sure about. But blacks don't have the claim of being enslaved only. People of all races were. I don't see them crying about it and blaming "whitey".
> ...



That would be nice wouldn't it? Yet we're all tarnished by a single example of slavery on earth. The fact that there is still slavery on earth and that it is practiced by people we're all told are "victims".


----------



## Dutch (Jul 31, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Dutch said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Most of the people on welfare are white. The rest of your post is just asinine and childish.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



you should listen to your own advice


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



with attitudes like this, racism and bigotry will always exist because they only see skin color.

mlk jr would be ashamed of you


----------



## The T (Jul 31, 2013)

Because they have latched onto Democrat Dogma that have told them lies and refuse to look at history and have forgotten WHO it was that wanted to keep them in chains...and it wasn't Republicans.

Well? They have bought into the new slavery...courtesy of their buddies...Democrats.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dutch said:
> ...



1/4 of african americans are on welfare. 

1/4 in jail

you do the math


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> i see bodecea is still dodging 75 and 78



one is her IQ


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



4% of the african slaves went to British north american and their descendents need to get over themselves


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 31, 2013)

Gracie said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Just a observation I have seen not only hear but in print and on tv that basically white people should not be commenting on how black people should deal with racism, crime, poverty whatever because they don't know what it's like to be black. Using that logic no one should comment on or offer opinions to anyone other than those who are the same race and gender as they are.
> ...



That's exactly the reaction leftist want from you.

Liberals exploit such division in order to maintain their power over their victim groups.

Why do you think NOTHING was said, or pointed out how Prop 8 passed in commiefornia in 2008 with an extraordinary increase in black participation? Blacks generally frown on gays, but it serves no purpose for bed wetters to agitate animosity between their victims groups.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You DO realize that the taking of America was a series of wars, treaties, etc.....right?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Ah...what group have I stepped up and told how they should feel?   (besides my tongue  in cheek about Jews...to make a point)


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 31, 2013)

> Why can't black America let slavery go already?



Examples?

Proof?

Links?

Thanks.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 31, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > i see bodecea is still dodging 75 and 78
> ...



My bet is it's the former.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Slavery today is illegal....and those who practice it are outcasts in the global community. 


Gee....just the same......


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



you are kidding right?

whodathunk.

You are a fucking genius


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

The T said:


> Because they have latched onto Democrat Dogma that have told them lies and refuse to look at history and have forgotten WHO it was that wanted to keep them in chains...and it wasn't Republicans.
> 
> Well? They have bought into the new slavery...courtesy of their buddies...Democrats.



Here we go...telling black people what they should think and feel...with a healthy dose of "they're too stupid or lazy to know they are being kept in chains".


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> > Why can't black America let slavery go already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.google.com/search?q=leg...fficial&client=firefox-a&channel=np&source=hp


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Well, you guys had me worried for a bit.   I was afraid you slept all the way thru American History.  So...you DO know that it was more an issue of land ownership rather than gaining slaves when it came to the Native Americans.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 31, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I would say the Huns took care of reparations when they sacked Rome. I wonder if you would have been okay if Nat Turner would have suceeded and slaughtered the slave owners of the South.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Because they have latched onto Democrat Dogma that have told them lies and refuse to look at history and have forgotten WHO it was that wanted to keep them in chains...and it wasn't Republicans.
> ...



wouldn't you be telling white people how to think/ feel at the same time?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 31, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Gracie said:


> Dutch said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Why are you so angry?

Watch this...

Video: Slavery Full Program | Watch Slavery by Another Name Online | PBS Video

Then make more comments.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 31, 2013)

Video: Slavery Full Program | Watch Slavery by Another Name Online | PBS Video

Watch the documentary folks.

Learn something.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...




Um...I happen to be a member of that august group.   You didn't know?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



perhaps instead of being so fucking arrogant you should give others more credit.

you have know idea about my educational background.

ps

some of your assumptions are in error


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



irrelevant


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



So, you seem to be touchy about it.   Why?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

This could be a fun precedent.   I should be telling straight males what they should or should not be getting over when it comes to sex and love.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

The Japanese should get over Nagasaki.

The Chinese should get over the Rape of Nanking.

The Sioux should get over Wounded Knee.

The Japanese Americans should get over WWII Internment Camps.



A good start....I feel so much better now.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



And that's exactly why you don't get it, SB.      You fail to see the DIFFERENCE between talking about a group you are a member of vs. talking about a group you are NOT a member of.   

Ipso Facto.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Because they have latched onto Democrat Dogma that have told them lies and refuse to look at history and have forgotten WHO it was that wanted to keep them in chains...and it wasn't Republicans.
> ...



Yep, that is part of the slavery they are going through now. Thanks lefties


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Just a observation I have seen not only hear but in print and on tv that basically white people should not be commenting on how black people should deal with racism, crime, poverty whatever because they don't know what it's like to be black. Using that logic no one should comment on or offer opinions to anyone other than those who are the same race and gender as they are.
> ...



Your comment was meant to be silly ok fine but I find it pretty silly to basically dismiss serious comments, opinions, or ideas, from people on racial issues because their white on women's issues because your man, on poverty because your not poor. I have lost track of how many times I have heard someone say so and so has no right to speak out on this or that because they or not the right race, gender whatever it seems to me that is not the best way to go about solving a problem.


----------



## Erand7899 (Jul 31, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



What nonsense!  The majority of Black Americans have let go of the hate and perceived victimhood, and are getting on with their lives quite nicely.  Hate always hurts the hater more than the hated.

If one has an excuse for failure, even if it is a false excuse, they are more likely to fail.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Telling a group of people to "get over" 250+ years of institutionalized slavery with another 100 years of pseudo-slavery.......why is this not laughed at IMMEDIATELY as totally silly?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> The Japanese should get over Nagasaki.
> 
> The Chinese should get over the Rape of Nanking.
> 
> ...



THEY did
The subject at hand is the ONLY one complaining.
Move on!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Erand7899 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...




I wonder how many here would acknowledge that......


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


*
They* didn't have shit to do with it. They are GOLDEN now. A lot better than Africa, ey?
You don't hear white people screaming at the muslims for their enslavement of them 250 years ago, do ya? Guess fucking what. They don't have shit to do with that. They have moved on!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Japanese should get over Nagasaki.
> ...



Then you are not paying attention. 

 In Japan, they still rub American faces into Hiroshima/Nagasaki...Here, our government paid reparations for the internments (sound familiar)...Chinese/Japanese relations today are still haunted by what the Japanese did to the Chinese during WWII...and Wounded Knee is still protested over, fought over, occupied by militant groups every once in a while.

Don't tell those groups to "get over it".


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...




There it is!    It was ONLY a matter of time.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Just a observation I have seen not only hear but in print and on tv that basically white people should not be commenting on how black people should deal with racism, crime, poverty whatever because they don't know what it's like to be black. Using that logic no one should comment on or offer opinions to anyone other than those who are the same race and gender as they are.
> ...



LMAO...after running away and madly googling to find something to support your assertion, you now dishonestly back peddle and claim you were joking.

bullshit

you were quite serious and quite defensive in defending your statement.  my bad for expecting an honest debate from you.  won't let that happen again.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



after being called out on her stupidity...bodecea now claims she was just joking

what a liar...you can see from just these two posts she was seriously defending her position...she finally, after madly googling, realized she was wrong and dishonestly claimed she was being silly.

pathetic.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Your talking about the OP I'm going beyond that. Now I am going to ask a serious question lets see if I can get a serious response. First and foremost I am not saying or suggesting people forget about slavery but I am asking how long should one use the sins of the past as a excuse for the problems of today? It seems many want to use the past to avoid dealing with the problems of today.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



I can't help it if you are unable to catch the absurdity without someone holding your hand and leading you to it, Yurt.    

It was pretty funny watching you jump to it tho.   I notice you still haven't had such outrage over the OP assertion.    That's pretty funny too.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

see post 130

anyone can go back and see how ardently you defended your position in multiple posts.  yeah...that sure makes it easy to tell you're joking...further, your "joke" added nothing to the thread.  why compare genocide to slavery?  it doesn't even makes sense.  you can't even tell a good lie that is how much you suck.

what a dishonest dumb dumb.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

what point were you trying to make bodecea?  

this should be good....


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 31, 2013)

As long as there is a benefit to be had, blacks will never let the weapon of slavery go.  No black person alive today has ever been a slave.  There is really no such thing as genetic memories.  If we had not had affirmative action and black people had never been paid for ancestral slavery they would have been better off.

We aren't paying the Japanese to maintain grievance over the bomb or internment and they are doing very well.   It might be possible to do to black people what was done for the Sioux.  Recognize a separate culture and put them on a reservation.  Call it the Chicago reservation.   Anyone who wants to leave can but they can't complain that there's a heart buried at Appamatox Knee.

The grievance industry can only go so far and the road is ending.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



This is a serious response tho it is in the form of a question.....do you really think it's that simple?

We are not just talking slavery, we are talking the ripping away of culture, religion, language, names, families for a very very long time....then another 100 years of basically treating black people like Crap.  It's only been 30-40 years since then.   And we still have issues with "driving while black"..."welfare queens"...etc.    I bet there are many posters here who seriously believe that the MAJORITY of black people are lazy, on welfare, selling drugs, in gangs, etc.  How do you work against that perception?   

Long answer...sorry.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 31, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> As long as there is a benefit to be had, blacks will never let the weapon of slavery go.  No black person alive today has ever been a slave.  There is really no such thing as genetic memories.  If we had not had affirmative action and black people had never been paid for ancestral slavery they would have been better off.
> 
> We aren't paying the Japanese to maintain grievance over the bomb or internment and they are doing very well.   It might be possible to do to black people what was done for the Sioux.  Recognize a separate culture and put them on a reservation.  Call it the Chicago reservation.   Anyone who wants to leave can but they can't complain that there's a heart buried at Appamatox Knee.
> 
> The grievance industry can only go so far and the road is ending.


Watch this...

Video: Slavery Full Program | Watch Slavery by Another Name Online | PBS Video


----------



## MeNonPartisan (Jul 31, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...



Bingo


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Yurt said:


> what point were you trying to make bodecea?
> 
> this should be good....



bodecea will dodge this as well...because if she answers honestly she will have to admit, she did in fact compare the holocaust to slavery and was not joking, but making a serious comparison in order to make a very sick point about the OP.

can't have it both ways....


----------



## MeNonPartisan (Jul 31, 2013)

Sallow said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



A lot of Jews immigrated to St. Louis.  She met my great-grand father, who was a Russian Jew.  They ended up in LA Ca., where he was a successful businessman.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



You didn't get it.   We know it.   The absurdity of telling Jews to get over the Holocaust being JUST LIKE the absurdity of telling blacks to get over slavery went right over your head.

You're still struggling with it.....and you blame me for your stupidity.  Oh well.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 31, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



*Because libtards need any and all excuses to demand that someone else provide for them in life...*


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



More telling us what another group wants and thinks and needs........same disease.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



No one gives a shit what you think, Yurt, and you are being told that you are a stalker.

Now tell us why you are acting like a reactionary, defending the indefensible?

Stop stalking me and stay on track with the OP.  Bodecea is kicking your ass all over the thread.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



thank you for admitting your comparison was serious.  too bad you could not simply admit that earlier and instead had to lie that you were joking.  they are no where near the same.  for starters, one occurred more recently and your analogy is false.  that would be like saying....why can't someone get over being raped, when people are talking about getting beat up.  they are simply two very different experiences with very different outcomes, especially psychologically.  

tell me...should black people in this country never get over slavery?  at what point do we heal as a nation?  this country has done everything it can to eradicate slavery, make amends and make it so black people now have the same advantages as white people.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Yurt is lying, saying that Bode's satirical remark was serious.  What a flipping fool, the little Yurt Butt Hurt is to the rest of the board.

Yurt why do you have trouble honestly discussing this issue from anything other than a reactionary point of view?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Ah...so you now need the word "absurdity" explained to you?   You're just full of Fail tonite, aren't you?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Embarassingly easily too.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...



Which you have as well since you are doing the same thing you are accusing others of doing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 31, 2013)

Yurt is not bright, extremely vicious when he is shown to be not bright, forgets what he writes all the time, says other posters say things they did not say. . . all of the typical reactionary tools except his are quiet dull.  Now watch the Yurt follow immediately with an ironic fallacy, one that is truly ironic because he fallaciously explains what it means.  This is what I mean: he is not smart.  If he mentions "stalking" go back to Post 9, to find the real meaning of an ironic fallacy in his commentary.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



you're missing the point.  you may have meant to be absurd, however, in order to make your point valid, it must be taken as true that the two are the same.  thus, you were being serious.  if not, then your point makes zero sense.  btw...nice dodge on the rest of the post hack.

why even bother comparing the two.  you obviously can't grasp what i tried to explain to you, so i won't be bothered to try any more because you will just lie and claim something or another.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 31, 2013)

i bet jakes last few posts are all about me....

talk about stalking


----------



## P@triot (Jul 31, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...



Actually, *your* "*group*" told us. You just can't comprehend that we actually listened (something your group is clearly incapable of)....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Zona thanked you for this post


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 1, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I wouldn't give a shit. The Civil War was over 40+ years before all the Pollacks, Krauts, Slavs and Limies I decended from got here.

I suppose you're content with the fact that there's slavery all over the world today, and it's practice is particularly common in those "poor" islamic countries.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



news flash: slavery ended 150 years ago.

how can yurt defend something that doesn't exist


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




short answer:

1/4 are on welfare
1/4 in prison or parole


you are correct, not most.

ps

radar guns do not have a setting for race of the driver.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> As long as there is a benefit to be had, blacks will never let *the weapon of slavery *go.  No black person alive today has ever been a slave.  There is really no such thing as genetic memories.  If we had not had affirmative action and black people had never been paid for ancestral slavery they would have been better off.
> 
> We aren't paying the Japanese to maintain grievance over the bomb or internment and they are doing very well.   It might be possible to do to black people what was done for the Sioux.  Recognize a separate culture and put them on a reservation.  Call it the Chicago reservation.   Anyone who wants to leave can but they can't complain that there's a heart buried at Appamatox Knee.
> 
> The grievance industry can only go so far and the road is ending.



bingo

a self-serving grievance used to get their way


----------



## editec (Aug 1, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



Jewish slave in Poland?

Yeah, right


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...




who is claiming they are innocent oppressed victims?

denial is your disease


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 1, 2013)

so basically, in this thread, we have established; 
jake is a stalking idiot, bodey is a lying(duh) idiot and blacks should move on and be grown ups like the rest of us, rigggght?
it is terrible what happened to them but we didnt have shit to.do with it and they arw no different than anyone else. and the crazy thing is now they are being enslaved by the party that fought to keep them enslaved and they dont even know it. 
did I sum this thread up?


----------



## zeke (Aug 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Pretty damn sure my ancestors were slaves as well. Serfs, for some uppity up in England after it took over Ireland and kicked everyone to the curb...kinda like they did in Africa. That's one side. The other side (paternal)...not too sure about. But blacks don't have the claim of being enslaved only. People of all races were. I don't see them crying about it and blaming "whitey".




Hey, you got this "history" thing down. I can tell. But why don't you tell all just what other race of people were held as slaves IN THIS COUNTRY. For what, 250 years. Then they got subjected to "whites only" Jim Crow laws for how many years?  How many years were your ancestors slaves? What country did they go to to get away from slavery?

It is slavery in the USA being discussed. The fact that white people were slaves in some other country means NOTHING to this conversation.


----------



## theliq (Aug 1, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



A fair comment Me,but the A.A's are still enslaved to a degree.steve


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I'm sorry I missed the part of your response that told how long before we move past all that there is not a race on this planet that has not been abused by another at some point in time most at some point learn to move beyond it something at least some blacks here seem unable to do. You can never move forward if your always looking back.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...




who is claiming they are innocent oppressed victims?

denial is your disease


and stop telling us how to think or feel or say


----------



## theliq (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



news flash.....What BULLSHIT,you Guys were still LYNCHING Black people into the 1930's (Which by then,you had turned into an Art Form)you Dopey Sod........It's IDIOTS like you that give White People a bad name.

Are YOU thick in the Head or What....You need a lesson in History.theliq uidater


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

editec said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



you never heard of forced labor?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



can you show us a link to those lynchings?


ps 

who are you guys?


----------



## zeke (Aug 1, 2013)

Most of the white race that ended up in this country initially were looking for a better life.
The blacks that were brought to this country were not. See any difference?

Most of the whites immigrants in this country were able to find some sort of work and if they performed well, had some opportunity to do better and better as they became more successful. Black slaves on the other hand were offered nothing no matter how well they performed. See any difference? 

The one thing that black slave did try to learn was how to survive. Doing better was not an option as a slave.

Behaviors like striving to do better are learned behavior. Set in place by example. Realizing that you have a chance to do better than your parents is learned behavior. Slaves didn't have that. Slaves had to be concerned with surviving first,
What we have is generations of blacks (mostly women) teaching and telling other blacks what they need to do to survive in a white world. And that continues to this day. You need generations of trying to do better for that attitude to prevail. Not generations of people more concerned about surviving than striving. 

DO YOU SEE ANY DIFFERENCE YET???


----------



## theliq (Aug 1, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



You mean...You can never move forward if you are a Republican or one of those Peski Tea Party Morons......Get a Life....theliquidater


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 1, 2013)

They're going to milk it for everything it is worth. They don't give a damn what damage it does to the nation.


----------



## theliq (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



See what a complete Dumb Asshole and a Waste of Space you have become.......theliq


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



So called "white" americans drenched this nation in their own blood to free slaves. And most nowadays are decendents of those who arrived afterwards. How is wanting a society and culture where race doesn't matter indicate a people who wont let slavery go?

It's the culture that keeps the issue alive. And the Democrat platform that blacks can't achieve anything without their help doesn't help them.

When the Spirit of 1776 finally touches them, they will have a desire to be free. Then they will no longer be slaves. And believe me there are many blacks, as well as people of all races who are slaves today. Only the Truth can set us free. and the Truth will require forgiveness.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> so basically, in this thread, we have established;
> jake is a stalking idiot, bodey is a lying(duh) idiot and blacks should move on and be grown ups like the rest of us, rigggght?
> it is terrible what happened to them but we didnt have shit to.do with it and they arw no different than anyone else. and the crazy thing is now they are being enslaved by the party that fought to keep them enslaved and they dont even know it.
> did I sum this thread up?



you incorrectly stated it happened to "them"

it may or may not have happened to their ancestors and the issue of slavery is being used to keep whites indebted as an entire race


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



IOW

you have no intelligent reply. Not a surprise.


----------



## deltex1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Why can't everyone let everything go...live in the here and now, stop making excuses, get over blaming mommy even tho she might have fucked up...we know what we should do...just shut up and do it.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

zeke said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty damn sure my ancestors were slaves as well. Serfs, for some uppity up in England after it took over Ireland and kicked everyone to the curb...kinda like they did in Africa. That's one side. The other side (paternal)...not too sure about. But blacks don't have the claim of being enslaved only. People of all races were. I don't see them crying about it and blaming "whitey".
> ...




no

the issues are

 just because it happened to their ancestors, black people think they are owed something


----------



## Redfish (Aug 1, 2013)

all living former american slaves should be paid 1 million dollars each,   the money to come from all living former american slave owners.

Its history,  time to move on.   The problem is that the race baiters would be out a job if they could not constantly stir up racial shit, and obama is the number one race baiter.


----------



## theliq (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Silly Reply from a SILLY BOY............but I expected nothing more from the Cretin..AKA White TRASH


----------



## Redfish (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



the problem with your conclusion is that many american "blacks"  are the decendents of both slaves and slave owners.   Not saying that is right, just that its a fact.   Halle Berry comes to mind----------Oh, and the great Barry Soetoro Obama.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



really?

now the racial slurs come out


----------



## Redfish (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



its all they have.    quite pathetic.


----------



## NLT (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



 some slaves did die in shipping it was not genocide derp...the point was to keep them alive to work..I thought you said you were a theacher? A lousy one maybe.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 1, 2013)

All they have is spin and lies...

What is their goal? A few things I think they want.
1. Blacks to be able to have a double standard. They will be able to get away with robbery, assault, etc. 
2. The teacher won't be able to write them up for being bad.
3. They want to expand AA 

The first two will just make things worse for blacks. But this is what these fuckers are arguing for.


----------



## NLT (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Deflection, you compared black slavery to Jewish genocide....now who is the stupid one? we know..go on and delect some more you dishonest dyke.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 1, 2013)

Can anyone name any race that didn't enslave others????

Blacks enslaved blacks
Arabs enslaved blacks
Blacks enslaved whites
Whites enslaved whites
Whites enslaved blacks
on down the list

Can we be honest for once???? Yes whites did a lot of it and it was wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

Squeeze, actual denial is your emotional being.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

The reactionaries are asking for evidence of lynchings in the 1930s?

This is why the GOP is telling the reactionary outliers to toe the line or find a new home.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 1, 2013)

I want to get out of the 18th and 19th century. Why not move on??? Shit!


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Squeeze, actual denial is your emotional being.



how so?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The reactionaries are asking for evidence of lynchings in the 1930s?
> 
> This is why the GOP is telling the reactionary outliers to toe the line or find a new home.



It happened. 4,000 between 1860-2013. 

Mostly for real crimes. These are the facts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

Your denial of what we know to be the truth of history.

Race hatred is one of those emotional disabilities that curdle the soul.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The reactionaries are asking for evidence of lynchings in the 1930s?
> 
> This is why the GOP is telling the reactionary outliers to toe the line or find a new home.



let's see how you respond to this

Violent Crimes: Black On White & White On Black: Blacks Who Lynched Blacks -- Truth Behind American Lynchings


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your denial of what we know to be the truth of history.
> 
> Race hatred is one of those emotional disabilities that curdle the soul.



I know history very well. 

How is stating crime stat's and wanting better for ones country = hate? Fuck I want to solve a real problem that you don't seem to give a damn about.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The reactionaries are asking for evidence of lynchings in the 1930s?
> ...



A questionable commentary with a very, very small set of allegations offsets the history of black lynching?

Hint: the such only emphasizes the historical truth of American black lynching and the spiritual evil behind t.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your denial of what we know to be the truth of history.
> 
> Race hatred is one of those emotional disabilities that curdle the soul.



a lot depends on whose version of the truth you subscribe to.

anyone that disagrees with your view is a 'reactionary" which is really not such a bad description owing to the degeneracy and decay of our permissive society.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Your denial of what we know to be the truth of history.
> ...



The truth is that a black American was lynched at the average of about 1 a week from the 1880s to the 1930s.  

The truth is that lynchings continued right into the 1950s.

The truth is that racism is reprehensible and all good people condemn it when it climbs out of its hole.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



keep in mind

1. you did not have time to read it

2. no one alive is responsible or the "victim"

3. my ancestors were not involved

I'll  accept responsibility when I'm responsible, quit trying to blame me for something I didn't do. That includes Yurt and any other white person


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




is lynching murder?

yes or no will do.

No deflections or tap dancing


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 1, 2013)

I've never done anything to blacks besides try to help them. This is the cold hard truth that I bet will shock you assholes.

If they wish to be the victim then they will be disadvantaged.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Your objection is noted and overruled as irrelevant.

Is lynching an unjustifiable homicide?  Yes or no?  No tap dancing.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 1, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything. In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse. If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.


Why should they? Universities brainwash students into feeling that they are somehow responsible for what others did hundreds of years ago, and the Grievance Industry has been a lucrative pastime for shysters who promise everything but deliver nothing for over a hundred years! Doh!


----------



## Redfish (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your denial of what we know to be the truth of history.
> 
> Race hatred is one of those emotional disabilities that curdle the soul.



yes it is,   what do you call the rhetoric coming from Sharpton, Jackson, etc if not racial hatred?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




what objections?

I asked a simple question and you answered it with a question


I'm heading somewhere with this, perhaps that is why you are doing your usual tap dance. I'm about to lower the boom on you and you smell it


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



When has anyone been lynched in this century?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 1, 2013)

zeke said:


> Most of the white race that ended up in this country initially were looking for a better life.
> The blacks that were brought to this country were not. See any difference?
> 
> Most of the whites immigrants in this country were able to find some sort of work and if they performed well, had some opportunity to do better and better as they became more successful. Black slaves on the other hand were offered nothing no matter how well they performed. See any difference?
> ...




Black Slaves were offered nothing?

There was  a thing called the Reconstruction movement.

More than four million slaves had been freed after the Civil War, and for many, land ownership was a critical aspect of their freedom. Congressman Thaddeus Stevens proposed giving each "forty acres and a mule," to ensure their independence and survival. According to some, there was evidence that the slaves may have to fight for their freedom again if they were not given land. Stevens suggested that the only solution was to "make them independent of their old masters, so they may not be compelled to work for them on unfair terms," which, as noted above, was already taking place. However, Stevens was in the minority, and even the Freedmen's Bureau compelled former slaves to work for wages on plantations owned by white southerners. 

The freed slaves struggled for independence after the war. With assistance from the Stevens and others in the Reconstruction movement, they became educated, held political office, and by 1879 owned ten percent land. Despite many obstacles, some blacks gained a greater sense of freedom and independence. Unfortunately, many also remained dependent upon white plantation owners after the Civil War

Some Blacks are still in that mind set of dependence today (government entitlements) rather than freedom & independence.

Blacks are taught about the horribleness & negative things of slavery but are never taught the good things & the positive things that has happened.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Yes, we all agree that racism and murder are terrible things,   whats your point?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

looks like Jakey bravely ran away


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




in can  be concluded  that his point is only white people can be guilty of racism and murder


----------



## Edgetho (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Your denial of what we know to be the truth of history.
> ...



dimocrap scum try to falsely accuse modern day Republicans of intolerance because they think it absolves them of the crimes committed by dimocrap scum of the past.

It is simply a fact that the VAST MAJORITY of the lynchings that took place were in the South.

And the South was incontrovertibly ruled by dimocraps after Reconstruction.

And the number one Targets of lynchings in those days?

Republicans.

Just a fact.

KKK Democrats Lynching Killing Black & White 'Radical Republicans' - PopModal Video



> The Klu Klux Klan was founded as a Democrat proxy group. Many black Americans served in the U.S. Goverment in the 1800's and beyond as part of the "Radical Republican" party. In 1912 the 'Progressive' Democrat, President Woodrow Wilson instituted racial segregation into the Federal Government. Many blacks were subsequently pushed out of the Federal Government.



KKK'S 1ST TARGETS WERE REPUBLICANS

TRUTH ? Allen West on exposing Democrats: Lynching and mobs did not come from Republicans » The Right Scoop -

It's one thing to have a history that is not a pretty thing.

But dimocraps are the SCUM OF THE FUCKING EARTH for trying to shift the blame to the very people that were being attacked -- Republicans.

It was far more political than it was Racial.  It just so happens that every single Black Person in the South after the Civil War was a Republican, so dimocraps, being the SCUM they are, try to make it look racial.

It wasn't.  It was political.

I hate dimocraps.

What they're doing would be like Nazis trying to blame Jews for the Holocaust.

One more thing.....

Think dimocrap scum have changed?  Not at all.

They'll still 'lynch' a Black Man if he steps off the dimocrap plantation.

Look at what they call Allen West.  Look what they did to Clarence Thomas.  Look how they treated Herman Cain and the names they called him.  Look at what they called Colin Powell until he caved and went over to the forces of darkness and evil.

dimocraps haven't changed.  They still don't care about Black People and they still hate Republicans.

Ours is the Party of Freedom.  Ours is the Party of Independence.

Ours is the Party of tolerance and goodness.

dimocraps are the scum of the Earth.  They care only about power.

And for them to blame the very people who fought and died to free Blacks is beyond disgusting.

And please don't give me the bullshit about party realignment.  That's just total and utter crap.

dimocraps haven't changed a bit since Andrew Jackson.  Not a bit.

And we haven't changed since Abraham Lincoln.

We refuse to favor one Race over another.

Even if it's to our detriment


----------



## Redfish (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





yep,  he is a true diciple of Sharpton and Farrakhan.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 1, 2013)

Most of the lynching were done because of a crime. A hanging in those days was the way they dealt with it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

Redfish said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



People who know that racism and murder are terrible must be disciples of Sharpton and Farrakhan.    Who knew.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



NO,  people who think only whites can be racists and murderers must be diciples of Sharpton and Farrakhan.   

Or, are you now admitting that all races can be racists and murderers?


----------



## Redfish (Aug 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Most of the lynching were done because of a crime. A hanging in those days was the way they dealt with it.



the problem was that they skipped the trial.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the lynching were done because of a crime. A hanging in those days was the way they dealt with it.
> ...



that was the way justice was done in many parts of the country years ago.

Not good, but it was not just blacks being  lynched by whites


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I have always thought that, Redfish.  I have known that since I was knee high.  Did you just learn that?

I also know that white racism and murder is not evened by black racism and murder.

Evil is evil, and one does not cancel the other.


----------



## Edgetho (Aug 1, 2013)

The latest notable Black Man to leave the dimocrap plantation is Dr ben Carson.

Here's how dimocrap scum talk about him....


Maher Calls Dr. Carson a 'Drooling Idiot': 'Half Brilliant Brain Surgeon, Half Tea Party Dumbass' | NewsBusters

Want more?
______________________________________________________________

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QF5CjIr8O9A]Hannity Guest EXPLODES. Rips Out Earpiece... Black Conservatives Have No Freedom Of Speech? - YouTube[/ame]

How about one more for good measure.....

Dr. Ben Carson: Liberals Angry He Came 'Off the Plantation' | Independent Journal Review

dimocraps don't care about Black People.

They care about Black votes.

Any Black People out there?  You're stupid beyond belief if you think that dimocrap scum  have changed one bit since Jim Crow.

You wonder why the 'Black Condition' just can't seem to get a lot of improvement?

THINK ABOUT IT!!!

Why would dimocraps want Blacks to be LESS dependent on Government?

Why would dimocraps want Blacks to be MORE independent?

Why would dimocraps....?

I give up.

dimocraps are the scum of the Earth.

Learn it or lose everything.

And you Conservatives playing defense against dimocrap accusations?

They got you right where they want you....  On defense.

How about you stand up and tell it like it is for a change and stop worrying about hurting some scumbag dimocrap's feelings?

dimocraps lie.  It's what they do.  It's ALL they do.

Point it out


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 1, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the lynching were done because of a crime. A hanging in those days was the way they dealt with it.
> ...



That's mob rule for you.  How many people today would have preferred to skip George Zimmerman's trial?


----------



## Redfish (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



what is this thread about, snake?    Its asking why blacks cannot leave the past in the past and move forward.   whats your answer to that?


----------



## Redfish (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



true,  quick hangings were the way justice was passed out in the past,  and still is in many muslim countries----hangings, stonings, beheadings.    We at least have moved forward.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



When white culture and its institutions have owned up to the past, then it is good.

That has been done for the most part, but white racists who are in denial won't let it go.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes, we have put white racism and lynchings behind us, Redfish.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



no it doesn't cancel, but 

Justice dept. statistics about black on white race violence (1995)

Federal Statistics of black on white violence, with links and mathematical extrapolation formulas. - Lafayette Political Buzz | Examiner.com

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQnsOxZJxYA]BLACK ON WHITE CRIME IN AMERICA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Redfish (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, we have put white racism and lynchings behind us, Redfish.



Sounds like we agree.   So you condemn the racist rhetoric of sharpton, jackson, and farrakhan.   Good.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

You are right, one does not cancel the other.  Black on black and black on white crime need to be, and are, dealt with.  But that need does not cancel out the horrible white past of lynching and murder.

I am glad that we are agreed on this.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we have put white racism and lynchings behind us, Redfish.
> ...



I condemn the racism of theirs and of yours, yes.

I am glad you see this.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



Please explain your moronic comment douche bag!


----------



## Vox (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



fail.
neither was it unique nor unknown.

update your ancient history knowledge.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 1, 2013)

The grievance establishment today still practices lynchings.  They use the media.   Twana Brawley, the Duke Lacrosse players, and now George Zimmerman are all examples of media lynchings.   Clarence Thomas knew this when he said that the democrat attacks on him were nothing more than a high tech lynching of an uppity black man.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





I am not racist, never have been.   Grow up.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 1, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



Many Blacks do and they become middle class patriotic Americans. But the reason many don't is because hard work and success is just that HARD WORK. It's esp hard if you come from the inner city where the liberal douche bags have destroyed the education system abd black families. See it's easier to blame someone else than it is to stand on one's own two feet. 

But there are so many ways out. The VP of my business group lived in a dirty poor part of Compton, CA. He never knew his father (life in prison) and his mother was a druggie. Luckily his grandparents took him and his 3 older siblingsin in. They lived in poverty and went to shit grammer and highschool. He managed to stay out of trouble. After graduating Highschool he went to the army. From there he went to Stanford. Although his college was paid for, he worked throughout college. After that he got his MBA. Soon after that he broke into a company and made a name for himself in the business world and now has a nice six figure job, married with 2 girls (both in private school) and with about 1,000 employees that report to him.  He could have blamed his tough beginnings on slavery, the man, god etc, but he didn't and instead decided to move into that evil 1%!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 1, 2013)

Vox said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


OK, name any other time in history where a race was yanked away from their homeland...not because of losing a war, being criminals, rebelling, taking over their land, etc....moved thousands of miles away..forced to give up their language, their religions, their culture, their names....all because of the color of their skin....for hundreds of years.

Name those other groups.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Most of the lynching were done because of a crime. A hanging in those days was the way they dealt with it.



Oh, so they had trials and knew they had the right guys first?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 1, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



That's what the state of Florida was originally going to do...skip a trial.


----------



## Intense (Aug 1, 2013)

*Moved to Race Relations/Racism Zone 2 Posting Rules do apply here.*


----------



## bodecea (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Now?   I was called a racist last nite way before that post.       You must have missed it.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



How am I telling another group HOW they should think and feel about something that happened to thom?  (besides my satirical comment about Jews and the Holocaust)


----------



## bodecea (Aug 1, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



That's some fine circular logic there, buckaroo.....worthy of a 2nd grader.....


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


ask their tribe leaders that sold them. maybe they know? 
they were sold by their leaders. and they are mad at people taking advantage of that? taking advantage of something thatb has been going on since the beginning of time? drop ur rhetoric and THINK


----------



## Vox (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Ancient Egypt and Jews. Ancient Rome and Greece and the whole variety of small nations in Balkan region. Not so ancient cultures inLatin America. It is abolutely not unique.

Just to name a few 

Including a lot of African people as well

Unique is a perpetuation of this victimhood


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



do explain how it is circular.  me thinks you know i'm right so you will simply throw out conclusory statements with no support as to why.

you're weak.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 1, 2013)

Vox said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



There is no archeological evidence of the Jews (Hebrews) being an enslaved people in Egypt....but if it were true, were they taken from their homes 1000s of miles away, their culture taken, their language taken, their RELIGION taken, their names taken, their marriages invalid, their children taken?

Ancient Rome and Greece had situational slavery....prisoners of war, criminals, debtors...same with latin America.   You were not a slave just because you born a certain color.

Get back to your history teacher and tell them they failed you.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



yeah...situational slavery  is so much better


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



didn't think bodey could explain it


----------



## bodecea (Aug 1, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



If you say so....at least one is not automatically born a slave because of their skin color, their language, religion, names, culture taken away....based on the race of their mother.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 1, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



Because of assholes like you who make threads like this, thats why.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 1, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



people make threads because of the knee jerk.from the left. they are the ones that keep this nonsense going. if they would stop 90percent of it would go away. they kepep it alive bro


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

The fact remains that the far right reactionaries are "slaves" to a theme that is simply not true.

The far right slaves have to cut their chains of suppression and, in some cases, race hatred before they will ever be free.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...



You are a racist doosh, who refuses to accept the proofs above that have been placed before you.  You are every bit as reprehensible as Farrakhan.  Or anyone who cannot see the links between Negro chattel slavery, American Indian genocide, and the suppession of Asians, Californios, Mexicanos, and Tejanos.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



no, YOU said so

this from the person who compares genocide to slavery, so not surprising and you can't even explain why something is circular logic.  i think you're just not very bright, you can't even explain simply concepts.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 1, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...



Awwwww....such a victim you are.    The Left's fault such threads are made.   Awwwwww.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2013)

Yurt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



maybe three times is a charm...or will bodecea keep dodging this while whining about others dodging her posts


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



u ignorant lying sack of disgusting shit; but it is this generations fault abiut something that happened a long time ago in a time when it was normal?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 1, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Let go of your victimhood.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The reactionary far right live off victimhood, somehow someone or some group of people have deprived them of something.  

They can't explain it, though.  If you can't understand instinctively, they can't explain it.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



you use the term reactionary to marginalize anyone that disagrees with you. 

Sorta like repeatedly using the term racist.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



the only reason blacks were slaves in the new world is because blacks were the only one's selling other blacks.

refute that


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



being called a racist is a racial slur?


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



just ignore him...soon he will start accusing you of stalking him and then he'll start reporting you to the mods

he isn't worth the time of day


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



thanks for admitting you're full of shit bodecea


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Refuted by common knowledge and available history.  Move on.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Liberal, racist, reactionary are negative terms that have been well defined.  You are the picture person for two of them.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



Because some of them were alive when it ended.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



thanks for proving my point


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Yes, you have proven you are racist and reactionary.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your denial of what we know to be the truth of history.
> 
> Race hatred is one of those emotional disabilities that curdle the soul.



Which is precisely why we should be seeking to fix the problem rather than stiring it up.

We need healing and love, not accusations and hate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Your denial of what we know to be the truth of history.
> ...



Yes, both the reactionaries of the far right and the liberals of the far left need to admit their fault and start their healing


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Problem is that isn't justice. Not in the least.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

Not in the slightest, no justice.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



How can something that is untrue refute something by common knowledge? Blacks were sold as slaves by other blacks. The first man to legally own a slave in North America was a black man.

Does this excuse all those that followed afterwards? No. But until we are willing to address the truth, we cannot be free.

We can choose to be victims because of the past, or use the past to justify our bad behavior. Or we can rise above it all and learn from the mistakes our ancestors made and avoid making them today.

In order to do that, we need to heal and forgive. As far as im concerned there is no black, white, yellow or any other color. There are just people. As soon as we take upon ourselves our own responsibilities and stop blaming others for either our behavior or the behavior of others, the better we can make society.

People choose to be victims. I'd rather choose to be a free man.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



It seems more prudent to not worry about what others have to do, but what we ourselves need to do. If it's always someone elses responsibility, it will never be done.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I agree, so we begin with the reactionary racist sickness among some of the far right in our party.  It would be supporting racism not to do so.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 1, 2013)

Where wrongs done, yes!!! Does that give blacks the right to kill twice as many whites or to slaughter their brothers at 5,000/year?

The problem with you leftist is the fact that you defend this!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Where wrongs done, yes!!! Does that give blacks the right to kill twice as many whites or to slaughter their brothers at 5,000/year?  The problem with you leftist is the fact that you defend this!



And who is defending murder and mayhem, except the supporters of the KKK and the NBPP.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 1, 2013)

*"Why can't black America let slavery go already?"*

They think it is still working for them and with Liberals, it is....


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 1, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> *"Why can't black America let slavery go already?"*
> 
> They think it is still working for them and with Liberals, it is....



Well, poor whites are not appreciative.    Many of them feel cheated.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> *"Why can't black America let slavery go already?"*
> 
> They think it is still working for them and with Liberals, it is....



Far left and far right, certain whites and blacks, yes.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 1, 2013)

CNN's Don Lemon: Bill O'Reilly's Criticism Of Black Community "Doesn't Go Far Enough" | RealClearPolitics


----------



## theliq (Aug 1, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Your total Stupidity and Ignorant Racism precludes you from this discussion


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 2, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





tell us how those so called far right reactionaries force anyone to

drop out of school
take drugs
have unprotected sex
commit crimes
quit a job
etc etc

You are just looking for the boogey man to blame to make yourself look like a non-racist. 


Fakey:
Me racist, of course not, it's you that's the racist


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 2, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



you  haven't the ability to state your position in an adult manner much less prevent me from expressing my opinion or presenting the facts
your answer is to call me a racist without any supporting evidence. 

You have no answer to my assertion that the african slave trade would not have been possible without the full zealous co-operation of the black africans.The black africans were pissed when the WHITE people shut down the slave trade, that was their major source of income.

Only black Africans  were selling slaves, that's why all the new world slaves were black.

 Prove me wrong.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  Hmmmm...So the slavers were killing their stock? On purpose?
Talk about your bad business model.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 2, 2013)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



typical rectionary conservative racist denial.

We can talk about blacks in another thread: we are talking about your race hatred here.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 2, 2013)

> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



You can't prove that.  We are talking about racism, we are talking about American Negro Chattel Slavery, run overwhelming by white Europeans and Americans.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 2, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > I agree, so we begin with the reactionary racist sickness among some of the far right in our party.  It would be supporting racism not to do so.
> ...



how so.? Be specific

link to my racist posts with quotes

put up or shut up


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 2, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > theliq said:
> >
> >
> > > Your total Stupidity and Ignorant Racism precludes you from this discussion
> ...



I can't prove that?

How Did the Europeans Obtain the Slaves?

Between 1450 and the end of the nineteenth century, slaves were obtained from along the west coast of Africa* with the full and active co-operation of African kings and merchants*. (There were occasional military campaigns organized by Europeans to capture slaves, especially by the Portuguese in what is now Angola, but this accounts for only a small percentage of the total.)

African History: The Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade


now, choke on that fakey


PS it didn't take long to find it either. Less than a minute. That's  more proof you are a liar.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 2, 2013)

squeeze, you just showed your racial idiocy.  From *YOUR *link: "The Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade began around the mid-fifteenth century *when Portuguese interests in Africa *moved away from the fabled deposits of gold to a much more readily available commodity -- slaves. By the seventeenth century the trade was in full swing, reaching a peak towards the end of the eighteenth century. It was a trade which was especially fruitful, since every stage of the journey could be profitable for merchants -- the infamous triangular trade."

Now you are going to tell us the Portguese, Spanish, Arabs, Italians, Moroccans, English, and French, who all traded in slaves before the latter got to the New World were "darkies"?

Fucking idiot is the only description that begins to fit your level of stupidity.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 2, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze, you just showed your racial idiocy.  From *YOUR *link: "The Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade began around the mid-fifteenth century *when Portuguese interests in Africa *moved away from the fabled deposits of gold to a much more readily available commodity -- slaves. By the seventeenth century the trade was in full swing, reaching a peak towards the end of the eighteenth century. It was a trade which was especially fruitful, since every stage of the journey could be profitable for merchants -- the infamous triangular trade."
> 
> Now you are going to tell us the Portguese, Spanish, Arabs, Italians, Moroccans, English, and French, who all traded in slaves before the latter got to the New World were "darkies"?
> 
> Fucking idiot is the only description that begins to fit your level of stupidity.



my point

the reason the new world slaves were black was because the only one selling was the african. Your reading comprehension is very suspect.

You can always prove that the slaves sent to the new world were white or asian because asians and whites sold their own into slavery in the new world.

Can you do that?

Now, prove I'm wrong about that and prove I'm a racist

lets see you move the goal posts again or deflect or lie

go...............


----------



## Yurt (Aug 2, 2013)

actually,  i believe hundreds of thousands of african blacks were taken by whites against their will and by arabs in the north.  it wasn't just blacks selling them iirc.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 2, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze, you just showed your racial idiocy.  From *YOUR *link: "The Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade began around the mid-fifteenth century *when Portuguese interests in Africa *moved away from the fabled deposits of gold to a much more readily available commodity -- slaves. By the seventeenth century the trade was in full swing, reaching a peak towards the end of the eighteenth century. It was a trade which was especially fruitful, since every stage of the journey could be profitable for merchants -- the infamous triangular trade."
> ...



The first paragraph of your own link tells you that you are wrong.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 2, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



 the Portuguese were selling other Portuguese into slavery in the new world?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 2, 2013)

Jake Starkey:

link to my racist posts


----------



## MaryL (Aug 2, 2013)

I read somewhere, that with empowerment, comes responsibility. I think blacks have to stop the vicious cycle of blame here in America and scrutinize themselves  and stop passing the blame for their failures. In the present tense.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 2, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



I think it is more important from the white person's perspective that the Native Americans stop whining about genocide and armed grand theft.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 2, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Jake Starkey: link to my racist posts



Pretending to post as another posted and reported.

Squeeze, the first paragraph of your link contradicts your claim completely.

Not only did you break the rules for posting, you lied about what you posted.

That is typical behavior of far left liberals and far right racist reactionaries.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 2, 2013)

The American white reactonary far right needs to empower and accept responsibility for scrutinizing themselves for their roles in continuing racism in America.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 2, 2013)

Slavery was also a traditional part of African society

Between 1450 and the end of the nineteenth century, slaves were obtained from along the west coast of Africa with the full and active co-operation of African kings and merchants.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 2, 2013)

@ jake starkey: link to all my racist posts

2nd request

is that better liar?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 2, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Starkey: link to my racist posts
> ...



that should give the mods a chuckle


----------



## theliq (Aug 3, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Well the African and Afro-ArabTraders (note they were a different race to the Black People they  put into Slavery)  they traded in Black Slavery  at the behest of Whites(Yawn.....You know nothing of the Triangle of Trade).

The full zealous co-operation would have been under coercion from whites,look it's really nauseus talking with such an idiot.

What your real premise is,that you want to dissolve Americans/America's responsibility towards Black Slavery........and the crimes you committed against the innocent,your brutal treatment of Black People under your GOD who ever or what ever he is in your corrupted mind....even detesting Black people today,as a nation you transformed Lynching into an Art Form.

But you blame the innocent.......Guilt is what you must carry and do.....you can run from reality but you can't hide.

Your past is to a degree your present......Thankfully most Americans are fair and generous people and not Racist..

You are a throwback to generations past and it shows,you should be ashamed to call yourself an American.

A decent American you are not.........Just live with your Guilt,you are a shallow man.

theliq

You are a Moron basically and uneducated.....suggest you read "The Great White Lie"

U R What we call in Australia "A Racist Pig" No doubt you live in the lower part of the United States


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Go ahead and pretend that it has not been addressed.  That's the chuckle here.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 3, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



coercion from whites?

whites did not go into the interior. How did the slaves get to the coast?

you should get anger management classes. you have the typical chip on your shoulder of those of your ilk.

You are unqualified to judge me


ps

just to repeat


the reason the new world slaves were black is because the black Africans were the only ones doing the selling.The slave trade was done with the full co-operation of the africans.


stick that in your bong

BTW

you have yet to comment on the black on white crime rate thread.

Coward


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



why am I still posting then?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2013)

You complain for what you do?

Stay on track with the OP.

Conservative reactionary white America cannot accept the truth of Negro chattel slavery and they need to accept it and let it go.

And refusal to do so is conservative reactionary denial.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> You complain for what you do?
> 
> Stay on track with the OP.
> 
> ...



staying on track with the OP:

black America can't let go of slavery because 

they need someone to blame
it keeps white people indebted to them so they can have a strategic edge
 so they can deny their ancestors role in the slavery industry
deflect from their failures
deflect from the black on white crime rate


are you happy now?


----------



## Yurt (Aug 3, 2013)

how can any sane person claim white people don't accept the fact of slavery or "negro chattel"?  who the fuck do you think ended slavery?  a negro?  it was white people who ended it.  blacks sure helped, but without white support, never would have happened.  

how can someone be so fracking stupid and still breath?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 3, 2013)

Yurt said:


> how can any sane person claim white people don't accept the fact of slavery or "negro chattel"?  who the fuck do you think ended slavery?  a negro?  it was white people who ended it.
> 
> how can someone be so fracking stupid and still breath?



hatred of white people is the only answer

but  to piggy back off that


the african chiefs were dismayed when the white man no longer wanted to buy slaves.It was their major source of income.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 3, 2013)

.

Black America won't be able to let slavery go until the race pimps and Identity Politics pushers are finally marginalized.  When that finally happens, not coincidentally, you'll see white racism be marginalized as well.

An entire race of people that deserves so much better.  What a freakin' shame.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You complain for what you do?
> ...



Typical racist conservative drivel trying to detract from their foul beliefs.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2013)

Yurt said:


> how can any sane person claim white people don't accept the fact of slavery or "negro chattel"?  who the fuck do you think ended slavery?  a negro?  it was white people who ended it.  blacks sure helped, but without white support, never would have happened.
> 
> how can someone be so fracking stupid and still breath?



If you truly believe that, then stop supporting the reactionary right wing racists here.  From now on, I am going to note online everytime you side with them.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > how can any sane person claim white people don't accept the fact of slavery or "negro chattel"?  who the fuck do you think ended slavery?  a negro?  it was white people who ended it.  blacks sure helped, but without white support, never would have happened.
> ...



lololololololololol

I'm sure he is shaking in his boots

BTW

link to all my racist posts

5th request


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



prove me wrong

ps

what ever happened to the honest discussion about race?


6th request

show me all my racist posts


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2013)

squeezepimple, if you post an honest discussion of race, I will be glad to honor the rules of it.

But . . . that is not how you roll.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeezepimple, if you post an honest discussion of race, I will be glad to honor the rules of it.
> 
> But . . . that is not how you roll.



how so?

ps show the world my racist posts. 6th requestand 7th request

show us all how I roll


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > squeezepimple, if you post an honest discussion of race, I will be glad to honor the rules of it.
> ...



See that is the Concern SqueezePimple Troll coming out in you.

Answered before, and everytime you do it I point it out.

That is how you roll.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





let it be noted that you are a liar


----------



## editec (Aug 4, 2013)

Even assuming that BLACK AFRICANS were selling Blacks into slavery?

So the fuck what?

How does that in any way negate the CRIMES of the Whites who also bought and sold humans?

ONLY A RATHER STUPID  RACIST (and apologist for slavery generally) would imagine that somehow the fact that Blacks committed this crime, mitigates the crime.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

the question was: why were all the slaves in the new world black?

answer: because only black africans were selling slaves.


using your logic editec, wouldn't it be racist to only blame whites for the slave trade?

ps 

assuming black africans were selling blacks into slavery?

you are in denial my friend.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> the question was: why were all the slaves in the new world black?
> 
> answer: because only black africans were selling slaves.
> 
> ...



So.....if black Africans weren't selling slaves, there would be no slavery in the New World.....that's what you are saying?  It's their fault?


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 4, 2013)

Because in America, if you do not have a claim to being a victim, you do not exist. 

Everyone has a claim to victimization except for the white American male


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2013)

Yurt said:


> how can any sane person claim white people don't accept the fact of slavery or "negro chattel"?  who the fuck do you think ended slavery?  a negro?  it was white people who ended it.  blacks sure helped, but without white support, never would have happened.
> 
> how can someone be so fracking stupid and still breath?



Blacks tried to end slavery....Denmark Vesey, Nat Turner....what happened to them?   Frederick Douglass, Harriet Tubman.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 4, 2013)

Black are no longer slaves, last I checked.

 The only entity trying to enslave anyone, is our own government


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Because in America, if you do not have a claim to being a victim, you do not exist.
> 
> Everyone has a claim to victimization except for the* white American male*



Sure hasn't stopped some of them from claiming victimhood......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> @ jake starkey: link to all my racist posts  2nd request
> is that better liar?


  Already answered and dismissed.  I will note all your racist posts in the future for the entire board.

You are the equivalent of what you are blaming others for seeking: victimhood based on race.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 4, 2013)

editec said:


> Even assuming that BLACK AFRICANS were selling Blacks into slavery?
> 
> So the fuck what?
> 
> ...



It wasn't a crime.  The buying and selling of slaves was a perfectly legal purchase and sale at the time such sales were going on.

You can't declare something a "crime" a hundred years after the incident, then prosecute the descendants of the people who engaged in a perfectly legal activity.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Even assuming that BLACK AFRICANS were selling Blacks into slavery?
> ...



Your answer remains pettifogging and malignant defense of an immoral, heinous act against humanity.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 4, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > how can any sane person claim white people don't accept the fact of slavery or "negro chattel"?  who the fuck do you think ended slavery?  a negro?  it was white people who ended it.  blacks sure helped, but without white support, never would have happened.
> ...



read my post again


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

bodecea said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > the question was: why were all the slaves in the new world black?
> ...



pretty much

do you know of any other place that sold slaves to be sent to the new world?


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2013)

Great question. 

Also why can't Jews let go of the Holocaust?

Whiners.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > @ jake starkey: link to all my racist posts  2nd request
> ...



link


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

Toro said:


> Great question.
> 
> Also why can't Jews let go of the Holocaust?
> 
> Whiners.



some of those jews are still alive today


----------



## Huey (Aug 4, 2013)

What whites are in denial about is what happened to the slaves after they were freed. The white people should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

Huey said:


> What whites are in denial about is what happened to the slaves after they were freed. The white people should be ashamed of themselves.



all whites?


----------



## Yurt (Aug 4, 2013)

Huey said:


> What whites are in denial about is what happened to the slaves after they were freed. The white people should be ashamed of themselves.



why should i be ashamed of myself?  my grandparents were not even born yet...


----------



## Yurt (Aug 4, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Great question.
> ...



and there is no comparison of genocide and slavery


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


  If you have been following the discussion, then your request has already been answered.  If you have not,  go back and read.

Note that you are defending a racist reactionary.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 4, 2013)

Toro said:


> Great question.
> 
> Also why can't Jews let go of the Holocaust?
> 
> Whiners.


You know I can't say that I have actually heard a Jewish person whining about the holocaust as of yet against modern day Germany or their citizens, but they (the Jews) have taken care of business by getting most of the Nazi's who had perpetrated the acts of murder and such upon them, and that is OK, because they actually went after the ones who were actually involved as the criminals, but they never went after Germans who were not involved which is right. 

Right now today you never hear of any Jews blaming the current Germans for the holocaust, as they know who did them wrong per their character as was a Nazi at the time, and not per their character as a German citizen of today in which is not a Nazi today. In fact could you imagine the Jews trying to call upon the current Germans to pay to them restitution for what the Nazi's did to them in the 40's today ? All people can do in life, is get the actual perps who done them wrong, bring them to trial, and get justice from them in that trial, but to blame anyone else as a people in general stinks to the strongest levels, and so I will say this to the people of today, that it's high time to be aware of the game, and how it's being played finally upon you.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



1. no you haven't

2. any position you don't like, regardless of it's accuracy, is racist or reactionary.

3. at this point being called a racist or reactionary by those of your ilk is a badge of honor

4. supply some evidence for a change or piss off.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Great question.
> ...



bingo

therein lies the difference

rep coming


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes, Squeeze has been identified as a racist and when he does make such remarks as demonstrates that fact, they will continue to be pointed out.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, Squeeze has been identified as a racist and when he does make such remarks as demonstrates that fact, they will continue to be pointed out.



yet you have not pointed out a single post or remark, you have not given solid evidence, your opinion is not evidence.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, Squeeze has been identified as a racist and when he does make such remarks as demonstrates that fact, they will continue to be pointed out.



link?

ps

being called a racist has no meaning any more


----------



## Yurt (Aug 4, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


----------



## Yurt (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are making affirmations without giving solid evidence.
> 
> I will never let you get away from this, will keep pointing it out.
> 
> Your opinion is not evidence.



keep posting this back to him squeeze.....


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



Are you trying to say that slavery was a crime when most of the world had slaves of some race or other?

Slavery was legal.  Get used to it.  That will never change.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



And not only that...slavery was not invented by America


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Squeeze has been identified as a racist and when he does make such remarks as demonstrates that fact, they will continue to be pointed out.
> ...



She's a racist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

Toro said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yurt says he is a "he", and is merely rephrasing my counsel to him and Squeezeberry and the other reactionaries of the far right.

Yurt affirms he is not a reactionary, but he runs with them, defends them, accepts their definitions and beliefs.  Simply read him.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

Toro said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



you are making affirmations without giving solid evidence.

I will never let you get away from this, will keep pointing it out.

Your opinion is not evidence.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



I will point it out the next time I see it.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



again, using your counsel, your opinion is not evidence.  you have not given one single shred of "solid evidence" to support your affirmation.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 4, 2013)

Toro said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



care to cite something that shows she or he is a racist?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

Toro said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




that's what jakey keeps saying and it never happens

good luck, you will need it


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 4, 2013)

Should blacks or whites every forget slavery in America?  Of course not.  It is as much a part of our history as WWII, teleprompters, and the invention of tupperware.  Is it something to be proud of?  No.  And?  It's part of the USofA, deal with it.   Should blacks and whites move past slavery?  Absolutely.  The constant gnashing about from both sides solves nothing, it just allows the hate to fester and grow.  Acknowledge it happened, that it was horrific, that the wrong has been righted ... and _move on_.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



I was talking about squeeze berry, not yurt.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

Toro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



and you have yet to submit justification for your claim

Better be good too

in addition,  I would like to know what special insight you have into my personal life. Is there something you know that you can share with the rest of the world? 

what activities have I been participating in.
Hate groups
murders
forcing someone to sit at the back of a bus


How, exactly do I discriminate. Please be specific. 

likely, it's some posts you disagree with because you find the content uncomfortably accurate? Is that it?


Again please be specific, that way I can be more like the person you expect me to be, you know, a non-racist just like yourself. I want to go to heaven just like the perfect person you are.
'


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Already have, as you know.  The "just once more" whine doesn't work with real Americans.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 4, 2013)

Why can't we just treat everyone equally and get away from a circle jerk? What good does it do?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 4, 2013)

Treat everyone equally = 
Imprisoning all criminals
Judging all by how they're as a person
and hiring by their grades

Giving anyone special treatment breeds hate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

Good.  I am done here.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I'll tell you what. I'm going to apologize to you. If I think you're being a racist, I'll let you know. But otherwise, I think I mixed you up with shoot speeder. 

So my apologies.  I was wrong.  I was out of line and unfair.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 4, 2013)

Toro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



jake is obsessed with me


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

Toro said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




thank you.I appreciate that

I understand I canbe passionate about this issue, so perhaps I don't always present my points as mildly as I should


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 4, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



he is like a pit bull. Once he gets a hold on you he will not let go no matter how ridiculous he looks


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

Simple enough, SqueezeBerry.  Don't make racist comments, allegations, or implications, and I will have nothing to call you.  Do it, though, and I will call you on it and link to this page: http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...-black-america-let-slavery-go-already-10.html

Up to you.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 4, 2013)

Jake, you are aware that SB has you on ignore.  Right?


----------



## theliq (Aug 4, 2013)

Redfish said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Shame you didn't read "the Berry"  precursor to my reply then we can talk Racism,anyhow I bet the Berry is what I said,Oooo and he would be somewhere in the south,no doubt.

Stop these pathetic retorts inparticular due to the fact that you haven't read the thread,makes you look stupid.steve And I have plenty more but I was being somewhat kind to the Berry


----------



## theliq (Aug 5, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



What a FOOL you are.....I'm White and detest Racism in all its forms,you know nothing of your own history...Red Neck....I'm theliq and Kick Racist Ass big time


----------



## theliq (Aug 5, 2013)

Yurt said:


> how can any sane person claim white people don't accept the fact of slavery or "negro chattel"?  who the fuck do you think ended slavery?  a negro?  it was white people who ended it.  blacks sure helped, but without white support, never would have happened.
> 
> how can someone be so fracking stupid and still breath?



Well you may think some of us are uneducated on here....... but even after Abolition of the Slave Trade in the US......there was still rampant Racism by Whites even today.

I the 30's you were still LYNCHING BLACK PEOPLE......your crocodile tears on here,are ghastly....as you are a perpetrator of Racism.

As a footnote.....Some Americans still think Black Folk should still be slaves today.

Fracking is a Good Word for you,ya DILL.


----------



## theliq (Aug 5, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Ever heard of the term White ******.....?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2013)

Why can't the far right racists accept the role of North Africa, the Levant, and Europe in facilitating African chattel slavery to the New World?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 5, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 5, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




using a racial  slur is not the best way to present yourself as an anti-racist.

in addition, you have yet to support your assertions.

you are also a legend in your own mind


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 5, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



ever hear of the term hypocrite


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 5, 2013)

theliq said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > how can any sane person claim white people don't accept the fact of slavery or "negro chattel"?  who the fuck do you think ended slavery?  a negro?  it was white people who ended it.  blacks sure helped, but without white support, never would have happened.
> ...



I can't speak for Yurt, but I know that no one on either side of my family lynched anyone.

BTW

You seem to think that blacks slaughtering whites is no big deal.

Double standards much?

are you certain it isn't you that is perpetuating racism?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 5, 2013)

theliq said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



name calling and insults have been kind?

You have yet to support your position with anything but insults

grow up

ps

How much time have you spent in the US since you claim to have so much knowledge of this country and race relations in particular?

What makes you an expert?


----------



## Yurt (Aug 5, 2013)

theliq said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > how can any sane person claim white people don't accept the fact of slavery or "negro chattel"?  who the fuck do you think ended slavery?  a negro?  it was white people who ended it.  blacks sure helped, but without white support, never would have happened.
> ...



i never lynched anyone.  cite proof i perpetrate racism.  

of course there is racism today, i never claimed otherwise.  your post is nothing but lies and ignorant hate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2013)

As long as Yurt supports the racist SqueezeBery, Yurt supports racism.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 5, 2013)

Yurt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



they don't need to supply any evidence.

you are a racist by fiat


----------



## MikeK (Aug 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Now a solid part of white America wont talk about it because they don't want to face up to the history of it.


While I do agree that a substantial percentage of White Americans are constrained by _politically correct_ notions about the social status of Black Americans in relation to Whites, I believe much of their position is largely hypocritical.  More specifically, I'm talking about the typical White parents who loudly and passionately celebrate racial integration but who live in a lily-white neighborhood and become catatonic if their White daughter brings home a Black fiance.  

And every Black person who reads this knows exactly what I'm talking about.



> A reactionary rightie like you will say that blacks should get over it.  Right?


Butting in here and speaking only for myself; while I can hardly be considered a right-winger to any degree I do strongly believe that clinging to _reactionary_ recollections of the slavery and Jim Crow eras will serve no purpose other than to perpetuate our racially divisive social atmosphere.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> As long as Yurt supports the racist SqueezeBery, Yurt supports racism.



i have not seen one racist post from SB.  you are nothing but a whiny tattle tale liar.

go run the mods and complain about this.  

don't forget, according to you, your opinion is not evidence.  you have yet to give any solid evidence to support your affirmations.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2013)

No one accepts your word for anything, Yurt.

"tattle tale"?  You are a 4th grade little girl in ringlets fighting on the play ground.  

SB does it, and I point it out, as I did yesterday two or three times.

Break the rules, little bunny, you get your ass paddled.  Tough.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 5, 2013)

i find it odd how you accuse me of running to the mods, yet, you freely admit to constantly running to the mods and tattling.  the mods are tired of you.  

and again, you have not provided any solid evidence.  you always claim you do, yet, you can never cite the post where you give solid evidence.  

jake, no one, except far lefties believes you.  you never back up anything, unless you think you are right.  cite one post where SB exhibits racism.  just one post.  if you do, i will admit you're right.  

now go on and tattle tale to the mods you whiny sissy.


----------



## theliq (Aug 5, 2013)

Yurt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



You and Berry are on a hiding to nothing on this thread......Just admit you are Racist Scum and everyone will be more than happy,the trouble though is that Racists don't think they are, as in both your cases....which is a SAD inditement  to you both.

I enjoyed your comment "Who the Fuck do you think ended Slavery" because it just shows how totally ingnorant you both are.

The question you should have asked was "Who instigated Slavery"

Goodbye BOYS, I don't normally associate with Racists who by nature can only elevate themselves(in their minds) by degrading other peoples cultures,faiths and someone's skin colour...other than their own.

You FAIL BOYS from every angle.......trouble is everyone knows it.......except yourselves.  

theliq


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 5, 2013)

theliq said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




theliq bravely runs away without any facts whatsoever


----------



## Yurt (Aug 5, 2013)

theliq said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



ooooooops.....not a single post to show i'm a raicst

you and jake are bed beadies....make claims with not proof/solid evidence

try again


----------



## theliq (Aug 5, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



I never have to run,but like most people,we do tend to walk away when we see a crock of shit on the pavement in front of us,especially Fresh Racist Shit.

Bye Bye BOYS.theliq  YOU FAIL AGAIN


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 5, 2013)

this is for theliq and jakey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4SJ0xR2_bQ]Monty Python Holy Grail The tale of Sir Robin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq (Aug 5, 2013)

Yurt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Be nice if you could spell Racist(raicst) and Buddies(beadies), I'm looking into the Gutter but fucked if I can see you two Racists.  YOU FAIL AGAIN


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 5, 2013)

theliq said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



link to the racism


----------



## theliq (Aug 5, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> this is for theliq and jakey
> 
> Monty Python Holy Grail The tale of Sir Robin - YouTube



ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnng

God this is fun,I like playing Yurt!!!!!!!???????? and Berry!!!!!!!???????? but remember folks........they are Bad Ass Racists.....See you BOYS around....must fly as I have important work to do.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 5, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > this is for theliq and jakey
> ...



bravely runs away


----------



## theliq (Aug 5, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



No,just Boring and better things to do.Zzzzz


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 5, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





iow,
you are too stupid to make a counter argument


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Yurt said:


> i find it odd how you accuse me of running to the mods, yet, you freely admit to constantly running to the mods and tattling.  the mods are tired of you.
> 
> and again, you have not provided any solid evidence.  you always claim you do, yet, you can never cite the post where you give solid evidence.
> 
> ...



You accused me of it, try to set me up, and ended up going away yourself.    When you act badly, I will help you turn out sadly.  The way it is.

You support Squeeze, you support racism.  It is linked.  I note every time he does it.  So pay attention.  Now go tattle to the mods.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



iow, you are stupid and boring. ZZZZZ


----------



## theliq (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



DITTO Jake.........wake me up sometime from the nightmare of the lives of these Bad Ass Racists ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Huey (Aug 6, 2013)

cause whites havent.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 6, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.




That is all they have to hold onto to explain their massive failures in our society.  As long as they can keep saying their failures to advance in this nation are because some great, great grandparent was a slave, they won't have to take responsibility for having the highest, per capita, incarceration rates, murder/assault/serial killing/car jacking/home invasion/rape/ dope usage and sales rates, welfare rates, food stamp rates, section 8 housing rates, HS drop out rates, unwed pregnancy rates, UI rates, poverty rates, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 6, 2013)

theliq said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



anyone that is simpatico with jake has serious issues that need attention


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 6, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...




I have another approach that is hard to dismiss. If racism is so bad 

why are Asian Americans doing so well?
why are Indian immigrants and their children doing so well?
why are African immigrants doing so well?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 6, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> I have another approach that is hard to dismiss. If racism is so bad
> 
> why are Asian Americans doing so well?
> why are Indian immigrants and their children doing so well?
> why are African immigrants doing so well?



Asian Americans, while treated badly, were never enslaved by Americans.

Ditto with Indian immigrants and African immigrants.

Perhaps you don't understand the difference between immigrating to the USA and being enslaved by Americans.

The real question is, why do white Republicans never get past demonizing black Americans?


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 6, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...




Evidently they're not.

The popular discussion of black immigrants often exaggerates their achievements and denigrates U.S.-born
blacks. One regularly hears asked, Why do black immigrants do better than native blacks? (Coates 2009). In
these discussions, black immigrants usually are presented as hard working, valuing education, entrepreneurial,
and family-oriented. U.S.-born blacks are often presented as lacking all of these characteristics, and sometimes even
described as carrying victimhood baggage (Coates 2009; Marshall 2006). Many such discussions are driven by
anecdotes, and even when these issues are explored using actual data, rarely are comparisons based on more than one
measure; rarer still is there a comparison of how black immigrants fare in comparison with native whites.
This report aims to deepen the public discussion by conducting a broader, more careful examination of the socioeconomic
standing of black immigrants relative to U.S.-born blacks and whites. Its main findings are:
 After taking into account the effect of 15 wage-related characteristics, all black male populations are found to earn
less than similar U.S.-born non-Hispanic white men. U.S.-born black men earn 19.1% less. West Indian men, that
is, black immigrants from English-speaking Caribbean
countries, do slightly worse, earning 20.7% less.
Haitian men and African men do substantially worse
than U.S.-born black men. Haitian men earn 33.8%
less, and African men earn 34.7% less than similar
native white men.
 All groups of black women have lower weekly wages
than similar U.S.-born non-Hispanic white women,
but the size of the wage gaps is smaller for women
than it is for men. West Indian women do somewhat
better than U.S.-born black women. West Indian

women earn 8.3% less than U.S.-born white women. U.S.-born black women earn 10.1% less than U.S.-born
white women. African women also earn 10.1% less. Haitian women are the worst off, earning 18.6% less.
Analyses of unemployment  and poverty rates show that U.S.-born and foreign-born black populations are also worse
off than U.S.-born whites on these measures.
 Economically, U.S.-born and foreign-born blacks have common problems that need to be addressed.
A broader look at the socioeconomic conditions of black immigrants
This report first examines the population growth and geographic distribution of the foreign-born black population, and
then compares the U.S.- and foreign-born groups by educational attainment, marriage rates, unemployment rates, and
poverty rates.
These comparisons are followed by a more sophisticated analysis of the groups weekly wages. Multivariate statistical
analyses are used to compare the groups while taking into account 15 additional characteristics (see the appendix for
all variables). These characteristics are all useful in predicting weekly wages and could explain differences in the weekly
wages among groups. The reference group for these analyses will be U.S.-born non-Hispanic whites.
U.S.-born blacks typically are found to earn less than U.S.-born whites in these types of analyses.

http://http://www.epi.org/files/page/-/BriefingPaper298.pdf?nocdn=1


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ravi said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > I have another approach that is hard to dismiss. If racism is so bad
> ...



Not a single negro living in the US today, or for the past 50+yrs for that matter, was ever a slave, so your excuse making is bs.  As for getting past demonizing them, we'll stop when they start to act like civilized citizens.  The bigger question is why do liberal democrats keep making excuses for their behavior?  Why do democrats keep denying the fact that per capita they lead this nation in murder rates, assault/robbery rates, dope dealing rates, HS drop out rates, unwed pregnancy rates, fatherless household rates, welfare usage rates, sec 8 housing rates, long term UI rates, food stamp usage rates, incarceration rates, etc., etc., etc.?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 6, 2013)

Ravi said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > I have another approach that is hard to dismiss. If racism is so bad
> ...




I say it's the other way around, libs and minorities demonizing whitey.

hell, even the black POTUS and AG bash whitey with regularity

PS who is enslaved?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

OK, on this page we have seen jtpr312 and Squeeze Berry defend racist positions, make excuses for white enslavement of blacks and destruction of Native American life and culture, and thus and so on.

The neat thing to remember is that history teachers and professors bring up racist positions in their American History classes to show the "old school drool" rule on race then demolish those racist positions one by one.

The racists, whether far left or far right, are merely the past that simply won't last.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> OK, on this page we have seen jtpr312 and Squeeze Berry defend racist positions, make excuses for white enslavement of blacks and destruction of Native American life and culture, and thus and so on.
> 
> The neat thing to remember is that history teachers and professors bring up racist positions in their American History classes to show the "old school drool" rule on race then demolish those racist positions one by one.
> 
> The racists, whether far left or far right, are merely the past that simply won't last.



How exactly is JTP's position wrong?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > OK, on this page we have seen jtpr312 and Squeeze Berry defend racist positions, make excuses for white enslavement of blacks and destruction of Native American life and culture, and thus and so on.
> ...



Summarily overruled as already proven and thus you are dismissed.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



In other words, you don't have an answer you just want to disagree with JTP because he's a conservative and you're a liberal.

Thanks again for providing more proof of your liberalism.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You don't have a point is the point, Lonestar.  jtpr312 and you are not conservatives, merely extreme perversions called reactionaries.  Every time you post you prove my point.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I asked a question, you (a typical liberal)refused to answer. Which proved my point. So thanks again.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 6, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



He does that. Quite frequently too.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

You reactionaries refuse to check the answers given above and do misrecognize those answers you don't like.

But you are becoming more irrelevant, like Ernie S. and Yurt and the rest here.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> You reactionaries refuse to check the answers given above and do misrecognize those answers you don't like.
> 
> But you are becoming more irrelevant, like Ernie S. and Yurt and the rest here.



You haven't given any answers dumbass!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You reactionaries refuse to check the answers given above and do misrecognize those answers you don't like.
> ...



All pointed out above.  Your irrelevancy grows with every post that deepens your denial.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yes the fact that you don't answer questions is all pointed out above.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Somebody is going to be stupid enough to say the experience was not all that bad or that the slaves were blessed by the experience.   The first three describe the horror of the Middle Passage on which more than a million and perhaps as high as three million died during the passage

The Middle Passage: The Abolition of Slavery Project
"Is It Not Enough that We Are Torn From Our Country and Friends?": Olaudah Equiano Describes the Horrors of the Middle Passage, 1780s
The Slave Trade

The next two describe the American Negro slave experience.  No, it was not a walk through the woods: labor and goods stolen, families uprooted, family members sold away.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Slavery-Colonial-America-1619D1776-American/dp/0742544184]Slavery in Colonial America, 1619D1776 (The African American History Series): Betty Wood: 9780742544185: Amazon.com: Books[/ame] 

The Origins of Slavery | The Gilder Lehrman Institute of American History


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Somebody is going to be stupid enough to say the experience was not all that bad or that the slaves were blessed by the experience.   The first three describe the horror of the Middle Passage on which more than a million and perhaps as high as three million died during the passage
> 
> The Middle Passage: The Abolition of Slavery Project
> "Is It Not Enough that We Are Torn From Our Country and Friends?": Olaudah Equiano Describes the Horrors of the Middle Passage, 1780s
> ...



From your link:



> The Middle Passage refers to the part of the trade where Africans, densely packed onto ships, were transported across the Atlantic to the West Indies.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> You reactionaries refuse to check the answers given above and do misrecognize those answers you don't like.
> 
> But you are becoming more irrelevant, like Ernie S. and Yurt and the rest here.



Wrong, Jake.  I know from personal experience with you.  You don't answer the question but rather you claim you answered it, then the rest of your posts run off of that false claim.  

Do you do it all the time?  No.  But quite frequently.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Zoom, your denial is your problem, from my experience.

The answers have been given above.  #413 above explains what is going on.

I do not give reactonaries from the far right a "just one more time" opportunity.

Tough beans.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Zoom, your denial is your problem, from my experience.
> 
> The answers have been given above.  #413 above explains what is going on.
> 
> ...



The question I asked was why you thought JTP was wrong. 

The question was never answered.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom, your denial is your problem, from my experience.
> ...



The question was answered.  You did not like it, so you whine.  I don't care.  It is what it is


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 6, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



This is like creating Frankenstien then blame him for not having manners.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Prove you answered it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You don't get "just one more time."


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you for conceding you do not get "just one more time", one of the great fallacies of the racist reactionaries of the far right.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thank you for conceding you do not get "just one more time", one of the great fallacies of the racist reactionaries of the far right.



It figures a liberal puke such as you are would try to spin your own concession. Face it fakey, you got your assed kicked and you did it all by your stupid little self.  HAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

You proved that you who diminish the horror of American Negro Chattel Slavery are racists of the vilest sort.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> You proved that you who diminish the horror of American Negro Chattel Slavery are racists of the vilest sort.



I wouldn't call it diminishing but more like "keeping it real".

The difference between conservatives like myself and liberals like you is we tend to be honest whereas your kind tends to be dishonest.

You also proved that you are incapable of applying logic. If I were to invest in labor for my ranch then preceded to beat the living daylights out of that help, how much help do you suppose he would give me?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 6, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for conceding you do not get "just one more time", one of the great fallacies of the racist reactionaries of the far right.
> ...



racists such as closed caption, jake and theliq spew their blame whitey hatred disgusting talking points which are taken directly from thr NBPP and noi playbook.

pay them no mind. hopefully they die off soon


----------



## Yurt (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



if it was just one poster who told you that you never answer questions, you might have a point.  but you have at least a half a dozen posters telling you that you don't answer questions, that you don't give cites or back up your affirmations.  

you should reflect on that jake.  if you actually answered his question you could have simply given the post # or cited it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Reactionary pukes like Lonsetar, Yurt the Butt Hurt, Squeeze Berry always fall for it.

Always. This was posted earlier in #424. And the trap goes snap:

The first three describe the horror of the Middle Passage on which more than a million and perhaps as high as three million died during the passage
The Middle Passage: The Abolition of Slavery Project
"Is It Not Enough that We Are Torn From Our Country and Friends?": Olaudah Equiano Describes the Horrors of the Middle Passage, 1780s
The Slave Trade
The next two describe the American Negro slave experience.  No, it was not a walk through the woods: labor and goods stolen, families uprooted, family members sold away.
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Slavery-Colonial-America-1619D1776-American/dp/0742544184]Slavery in Colonial America, 1619D1776 (The African American History Series): Betty Wood: 9780742544185: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]
The Origins of Slavery | The Gilder Lehrman Institute of American History


----------



## Yurt (Aug 6, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom, your denial is your problem, from my experience.
> ...



jake has never answered this question

it is truly weird....i mean, he actually thinks he did or he knows he didn't...lonestar addressed his post and jake believes he didn't

simple solution jake:  explain how your response answers his question.

that is what adults do, they explain.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Yurt is defending racists here.  It is what it is.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 6, 2013)

and here we go....jake making claims that simply aren't true

cite one post where i defend racists jake.  do it and i will let you pick my avi for one week.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Yurt said:


> and here we go....jake making claims that simply aren't true
> 
> cite one post where i defend racists jake.  do it and i will let you pick my avi for one week.



You defend those who fight against posts 424 and 441.  Now do it (read those), and you go find an avi of you picking your nose.  

Now this is your one caution, one and only, tattle tale.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > and here we go....jake making claims that simply aren't true
> ...



i don't get you jake, you repeatedly tell me that you've reported me to the mods for some imagined infraction....and yet you call me a tattle tale.  btw....every time you do, the mods do nothing.  deal with it.   

how are posts 424 and 441 racist?  and how did i defend them?  it is really simple jake, answer my questions honestly and i will respond in kind.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Repeatedly?  Prove it.  Above?  You got a caution, son.

You are stupid if you can't understand that 424 and 441 were posted to refute and rebuke your buddies for their racism, and your support of them and their beliefs.

Now run along, Yurt.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

A 'concern troll' approach.  That's new.

You have not an honest bone in you body.  I make you look stupid, I expose your dishonesty, you tattle to the mods, and you lie.

 So I make you pay the price for stupid meanness and dishonesty, over and over and over.

That will continue as long as you are on the Board. 

Unless . . . from this moment you let your hate and dishonesty go, and you start posting politely and honestly. 

If you use the 'concern troll' approach again, then we all know you are lying.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Zoom, your denial is your problem, from my experience*.
> 
> The answers have been given above.  #413 above explains what is going on.
> 
> ...



False.

How can you call yourself a fiscal conservative and be Romney's biggest supporter? You never answered that in a different thread, and you know it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *Zoom, your denial is your problem, from my experience*.
> ...



You are obviously confused in mixing up at least two and possibly three threads.

One, you don't get to define "cracker" as either racist or not: that's above your pay grade.

I don't give a darn what you think about my political fiscal policies and Romney: worrying about that is below my pay grade.


----------



## Huey (Aug 6, 2013)

What you should be talking about is what happened after slavery ended.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Why should you not talk about slavery after it ended?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 6, 2013)

Huey said:


> What you should be talking about is what happened after slavery ended.



sure let's discuss the black on white crime rate


----------



## Huey (Aug 6, 2013)

When it comes to slavery,whites like to play the victim,cause theydont want to be called a racist.But they bought this all on themselves by the way they treated the slaves after they were freed.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 6, 2013)

Huey said:


> When it comes to slavery,whites like to play the victim,cause theydont want to be called a racist.But they bought this all on themselves by the way they treated the slaves after they were freed.



Will an apology do?

I'm sorry for the way I  treated my slaves after they were freed.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No, I'm not.  But you know that.

Rest of your response?  Typical Jake duck and dodge.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 6, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to slavery,whites like to play the victim,cause theydont want to be called a racist.But they bought this all on themselves by the way they treated the slaves after they were freed.
> ...


What slaves did you own, and when did you free them ? Al Sharpton wants to make sure he gets this for the record, so speak loudly so he can hear you please.....LOL


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 7, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...




Lol.  NO nation in the world has done more or spent more to lift the negro up out of poverty and try to get them to become part of society than the United States has.  We have wasted billions of dollars doing this.  Like I said, not a single negro alive today has ever been a slave, nor ever even knew a slave for that matter.  Negroes in this nation have the same opportunities as whites in this nation.  The fact that even after the billions of dollars spent to lift them up, they STILL lead in all these negative categories, says much more about their culture and their outlook than it does about blacks being enslaved almost 150yrs ago.


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 7, 2013)

Huey said:


> When it comes to slavery,whites like to play the victim,cause theydont want to be called a racist.But they bought this all on themselves by the way they treated the slaves after they were freed.



Hey dickhead.  Not a single white person alive in this nation ever treated a slave in any manner because they've never even seen slave.  Even in the hey day of slavery in this nation, 90+% of the white people in this nation never even owned a slave.  So please explain to me how the whites brought this upon ourselves by the way we treated slaves.


----------



## NoNukes (Aug 7, 2013)

bodecea said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



If you ignore history, you are bound to have it repeated.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Yes, you are, and I am untangling your nonsense.

Once again, your definition of "cracker" is for you, no one else.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > What you should be talking about is what happened after slavery ended.
> ...



That conversation is no way diminishes the horror and shame of American Negro Chattel slavery in our history, but it does open a discussion on slavery, segregation, resulting poverty and the crime rate.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That you still haven't answered my question about being a Romney supporter and being fiscally conservative is duly noted.

I never entered into a cracker conversation, nor did I give the word a definition.  You're addressing the wrong person.

I did notice that you didn't answer this:



Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom, your denial is your problem, from my experience.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Why I thought jtpr was wrong?  Who cares?  Not your business.  Why do you think he's right?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...



slavery will never be repeated.

so then why do blacks constantly whine about slavery?

To get what their way via white guilt.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 7, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...



And that's the answer folks


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You wish to avoid the consequences of slavery, segregation, etc., and you fail.

We have slavery today, just not based on racial stereotyping by the slave owners and the population.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Why I thought jtpr was wrong?  Who cares?  Not your business.  Why do you think he's right?



I asked the question so it's obvious I care. I'm still waiting on your answer.

I'll be glad to answer any of your questions just as soon as you answer mine.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 7, 2013)

*Why can't black America let slavery go already? *

Because affirmative action affirms their gripes?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Why I thought jtpr was wrong?  Who cares?  Not your business.  Why do you think he's right?
> ...



Oh, that question was already answered.

I was addressing Zoom.

You, as you have been informed, do not get to play "just one more time please answer me" when you have already been answered

This merely makes the informed Board laugh at you and your friends.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Why I thought jtpr was wrong?  Who cares?  Not your business.  Why do you think he's right?



  Jake, Jake.  You have no problem drawing me into some cracker discussion that you're having with another poster and yet when asked to answer a direct question from another poster, you tell me it's not my business. Classic duck, dodge, and divert.  Well done!  


Pssst ... your dodging of LL's question is duly noted.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Zoom, Zoom, you drew yourself into a "cracker" discussion.

Your opinion does not make the word racist or not: sorry, that is the way it is.

You are now trolling.

Please, stop.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



1st two bolded ... where?  470 posts ... which post #?  (Jake will now tell me that no 'one more times' will be given, go read the entire thread, he will refuse to put the post# that answers LL's question).  

Last bolded ... close, but no cigar.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Zoom, Zoom, you drew yourself into a "cracker" discussion.*
> 
> Your opinion does not make the word racist or not: sorry, that is the way it is.
> 
> ...



No I didn't, _you _did.  Right here:



JakeStarkey said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I never mentioned or discussed 'cracker'.  You projected that onto me then assumed your argument from that (false) projection.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 7, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Wait....you don't think slavery was genocide?   Shall we just forget those millions who never made it across the Middle Passage?



What.... were they gassed? 
God you're an idiot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *Zoom, Zoom, you drew yourself into a "cracker" discussion.*
> ...



Be in denial then.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Jake, you are aware that SB has you on ignore.  Right?



He said he was going to do so.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

We see the far right reactionaries stumbling and bumbling along.

You folks never change.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Why do you have to be such a dickhead?

Oh that's right, it's in your liberal nature.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Lonestar, the question has already been answered.

You don't set the rules for anyone, and, yes, you have not changed your racist positions or support of those who are racist.

Sorry excuse for a Texan, you are.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Repeatedly?  Prove it.  Above?  You got a caution, son.
> 
> You are stupid if you can't understand that 424 and 441 were posted to refute and rebuke your buddies for their racism, and your support of them and their beliefs.
> 
> Now run along, Yurt.





JakeStarkey said:


> A 'concern troll' approach.  That's new.
> 
> You have not an honest bone in you body.  I make you look stupid, I expose your dishonesty, you tattle to the mods, and you lie.
> 
> ...



and once again jake does not give any solid evidence to support his affirmations

more do as i say and not as i do two faced bullshit from jake


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar, the question has already been answered.
> 
> You don't set the rules for anyone, and, yes, you have not changed your racist positions or support of those who are racist.
> 
> Sorry excuse for a Texan, you are.



No it wasn't answered. It was dodged time after time. You're such a chicken shit coward it's no wonder you're a punk ass liberal.

Calling me a racist means nothing you putrid turd but I understand it's the only weapon you puny fucks have to use.


----------



## konradv (Aug 7, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to slavery,whites like to play the victim,cause theydont want to be called a racist.But they bought this all on themselves by the way they treated the slaves after they were freed.
> ...



Why is it just about slavery?  How about Jim Crow?  Male, Female and Colored restrooms in gas stations in the South were realities that are still within living memory.  The government can do all sorts of things for people, but if prejudice is still in the hearts of many, we don't get the progress necessary to get ourselves out of a situation that's basically fucked up the minds of nearly everyone that grew up in the U.S., regardless of race.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar, the question has already been answered.
> ...



I can walk into you gun "palace" anytime and you will crawl on your face to serve me and several of my black friends.  We don't take any crap off your type.  Got it?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

konradv said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...



The sorry excuse for a Texas will claim that he is a "libertarian" and that as such they can laws as they wish, despite the Constitution.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



lmao...what an internet tough guy


----------



## Desperado (Aug 7, 2013)

bodecea said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



Because both slavery for blacks and the holocaust for jews are cash cows for federal money.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 7, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



Why wont the Jews give up Israel since everyone needs to get over it.  How about blacks have their own land and get govt funding like Israel then we can talk about how someone else needs to get over it from the comfort of our own land like the Jews


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



 It's called sarcasm and spoof, Yurt.  He talks tough, and I show him up with hyperbole.

Are you supporting a reactionary like Lonestar, hmmm?


----------



## Yurt (Aug 7, 2013)

where is your solid evidence to back up your affirmations mr. e-thug?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Yurt is supporting a racist.  The next time he does it, and I will post a copy of your question.

You, like all the other reactionaries of the right and the radicals of the left, don't set the rules  Tis what tis.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



1. the US did not give the land away to create Israel.

2. the comfort of their own land? are you kidding? 

PS

it seems you support segregation


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

Yurt said:


> where is your solid evidence to back up your affirmations mr. e-thug?



jakey will not support his claim of how any position is racist. You may as well forget that.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 7, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > where is your solid evidence to back up your affirmations mr. e-thug?
> ...



i just noticed he is pinked...so we can't discuss him until he gets off vacation


----------



## theliq (Aug 7, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar, the question has already been answered.
> ...



Another spew from the Texas Taliban


----------



## theliq (Aug 7, 2013)

Desperado said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...



Now we have boring spew from the Desperado Taliban,what are you southern white Boys smoking or injecting at the moment????? Yurt and Berry are the Pushers of course,and full of the usual Racist Hatred Spew............Methinks it's time to drive out the White Racist Trash from America....Quick Smart.


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 7, 2013)

konradv said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...



Because the poster stated; "When it comes to slavery".  He said nothing about Jim crow laws, which again where done away with almost 50yrs ago, thanks to the Republican party mostly.  So yeah, any negro that is over 60yrs old, and lived in the South, can whine and bitch about living under the Jim Crow laws, but the reality is if they haven't been able to overcome and succeed in the past 50yrs without any Jim Crow laws, the problem is evidently with them, not with some 50yr old laws.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

theliq said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



we have something in this country called freedom of speech. That even protects racist speech such as yours.


----------



## theliq (Aug 7, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



Hi jt,interesting point you raise,the problem is that most Americans( no matter what ethnic group they come from) have moved forward from the past crimes,but some,like the Cretin on here still persist in a mentality from a bygone era.

They have a Taliban mentality of Haterd and Blatant Racism.......such vilification. But when you/I, use the same tactic against them...Wow, how they whinge and whine.

As individuals they are Runt Cowards.....but as a collective they become Runt American Taliban.There is NO place for them in any Modern Society.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



JT,

no one has yet been able to explain how sitting at the back of the bus or drinking from a separate water fountain has forced a black person to

under perform in school
misbehave in school
commit a crime
abuse drugs and alcohol
leave your family
have unprotected sex
quit a job
quit school
etc


Jim Crow falls under the category of more excuses and an attempt to prey off white guilt


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 7, 2013)

I really wish some of these "groups" would stop using the past as a excuse to why they can't better themselves.


----------



## theliq (Aug 7, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



So do we but your type of Racial Vilification would be dealt with.

I have to smile at you calling me a Racist......You are a Joke.....I stand Predominate Against such Racist's as you and your Motley Crew.......go to the Talibanlands where your ideology would be appreciated.....you are un American in every sense.


----------



## theliq (Aug 7, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



How Banal,but I really wonder how mentally ill Berry is,and because of this I shall not be too harsh on him anymore......I never kick a man when he's down.

I think I can help you Berry,PM me anytime if you feel unwell or just need to talk.

The caring Liq


----------



## Yurt (Aug 7, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 7, 2013)

The world would be a better place if certain groups would focus on bettering their own communities.

Why accept the violence within your community? Why sit there screaming at other people????
Why even have children if you're NOT going to care for them?

Why blame other people for what is clearly going on at your very hand. 

Wake up and fight for better.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




1. how would my "so called " racial vilification be dealt with? 

2. if you come here *your racial vilification *would be dealt with too, but being the brave coward you are, you will never find out

3. you are a legend in your own mind

4. what makes you an expert in race relations in the US? You never did answer that


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



you never did state how you are an expert on race relations in the US

put up or shut up


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 7, 2013)

Because I don't like thugs I am a hater???

Because I don't like excuse makers I am a hater???


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Because I don't like thugs I am a hater???
> 
> Because I don't like excuse makers I am a hater???




yep, I chuckle every time i see a poor oppressed black person speed past me on the highway in their Jaguar at 30 mph over the speed limit.

Of course if they do get a ticket it's a fault of the radar gun that has settings for race of the driver.

gotta wonder how they can afford a Jag if they are so fucking oppressed


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Ba ha ha!  When shown proof of your m.o. you react like a four year old.  tff


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Because I don't like thugs I am a hater???
> 
> Because I don't like excuse makers I am a hater???



I have read studies that compare different racial groups and their attitudes


Asian Americans have a humble and self deprecating attitude and feel they need to improve themselves.


Muhammad Ali: " I am the greatest" 

what a great fucking role model


----------



## theliq (Aug 7, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Ho Ho,well I'm much better than a Rabid Racist Southern American Taliban like YOU note,nice to see you mention White Guilt in your prose


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




hey hey my my

you never did state how you are an expert on race relations in the US


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 7, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Because I don't like thugs I am a hater???
> 
> Because I don't like excuse makers I am a hater???



You are a hater because you single out Blacks when they do bad things.  I deal with thugs every day and there are plenty that are not black.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Because I don't like thugs I am a hater???
> ...




neither he nor anyone one else said any different

project much?


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 7, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Idiot much?  Mathew has been starting threads featuring the wrong doings of African Americans since the minute he got here.  I have yet to see him/her start a thread about a white person doing something bad.  

Every reply and or thread OP is a projection of some type.  Your comment is lame.  If it is any consolation for your pin head to digest the last bad actors I had to run out of the motel I protect were one black and one white together..that was yesterday around noon.  I am an equal opportunity hater.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



matthew has some experience, you?


----------



## theliq (Aug 7, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Hick,Red and Neck indeed you are Squeeze Bunny


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



what is your expertise on race relations in the US?


----------



## theliq (Aug 7, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Better than your Greasy Berry,Opps I mean Bunny...I told you before .....Please TRY TO CONCENTRATE


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sqeeze Berry said:
			
		

> you need to go into some inner city on a hot July night and see what happens
> 
> hint: claiming you are a non-racist won't help



If  the crime stats are true, a white  man in the inner city will fare far better than a Black one!
White people generally run into trouble in places like Olive Gardens, Applebees and Red Lobster with their own kind!


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Sqeeze Berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



link


----------



## theliq (Aug 7, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sqeeze Berry said:
> ...



He caught You Greasy


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



what is your experience with race relations in the US, 5th request?


----------



## theliq (Aug 7, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



He and We all caught you out Greasy


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



not if you examine the interracial stats 
I'm quite safe at an Olive garden. A strip cub in an inner city, not so much


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



let it be noted you have no answer


----------



## theliq (Aug 7, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



He caught you Greasy


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



you live here?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Sqeeze Berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when was the last time you heard of white people shooting each other over wedding soup?

blacks outside and inside clubs and strip clubs all the time. wanna retract that jerk off?


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 8, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



I've got a lot of experience.  Matthew is an idiot.  

I don't get caught up in the broad strokes of "race relations".  I deal with all kinds and have for the better part of my 64 years.  The only race "relationship" that matters is the one in front of your nose.  I get along fine with all races.  I respect or dissrespect people based on what they show me at the moment.  Much of what I do lately is confrontational but it hasn't always been like that.  I was the biggest concert promoter in Seattle back in the early seventies featuring black music.  I used to hire the Black Panthers as security at many of my gigs.  Worked on the Sky River Rock Festivals also.  I never had any trouble with either blacks or whites professionally.

As far as social services as a highlight of my resume I have zero experience.  

The OP asks the question why blacks can't let go of slavery.  I deal with blacks every day and have for three and a half years.  I have yet to hear an African American bring up "slavery" in a conversation.  If you and Matthew think they are then you are fools and are being played.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 8, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sqeeze Berry said:
> ...




There is no need to project your anger and frustration with foul mouthed discourse. It is the same statistical data that you use so readily to disparage Blacks that damns you.

This link will do to express my  views and justify my comment!  
White-on-White Crime: It Goes Against the False Media Narrative


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 8, 2013)

theliq said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



You got that right.


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 8, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



You're right of course, and as for the section in red, why would they stop doing it?  It works.  This nation had enough guilt filled whites to elect an incompetent, unknown, unqualified nobody to the highest office in the land.................twice!


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



black on white crime

Black America's Real Problem Isn't White Racism - Pat Buchanan - Page full


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 8, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...




really, ever read any of the posts from our black members or are you blind?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 8, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Because I don't like thugs I am a hater???
> ...



Now don't be bringing family into this!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm beginning to think that Jakey and thelig are one and the same.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 8, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


*
*


Because the fact is that "everyday, average" black people have lives and responsibilities like families, jobs, and households to take care of, and spend very little if any time thinking about slavery, racism, or worrying about white people.

Just like the average white person, is neither a Stormfronters, or Aryan Supremacist nut(although there do seem to be an inordinate number in this forum) the average black person does not despise white people and is just trying live life to the best of their a ability.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 8, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




I didn't ask for a Pat Buchanan blog but  you found one and threw it out there. Notably, ol' Pat is still the recalcitrant political contortionist he always was.  Friend of yours? 

Ive got an idea!  Rather than deal with regurgitations from handpicked extremists of either side, how about we stick to the FBI data that spawned this debate in the first place?

Pat used data from 2007 to make his point because that was the peak year of a five year decline in crime, interracial or otherwise. The 2010 thru 2012 data would not serve to underline his agenda as much.

So, instead of wasting time on your worthless dumb ass  I hereby  provide a link from the SOURCE  for everyone to see if they bother. Pay particular attention to this table concerning murder and focus your beady eyes on white victims and the race of the offender.

FBI ? Expanded Homicide Data Table 6


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



your sourse reinforces that 
blacks victimize whites twice as much as  white victimize blacks and blacks are 13%  of the population

disgusting level of denial on your part

BTW

I don't take orders


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 8, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



So you concede that a white person is safer in the inner city than a Black person is since Whites kill thousands of their fellow Whites each year while Blacks only kill a few hundred?
Your foolishness has gone on long enough... read the stats and weep! See ya around!


----------



## theliq (Aug 8, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I'm beginning to think that Jakey and thelig are one and the same.



Lonely,you never answered my post Regarding Mexicans passing through Texas......bit hard for you to answer or do you just have a selective memory/mentality.

Come on Big Mouth...let's have your pearls of wisdom(NOT) on this question.

"You can only be a Texan if you were born in Texas"


Your silence is DEAFENING Motor Mouth


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 9, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



 not disputing that your are more likely to be a victim of those that you live in close proximity with and I'm not conceding that I'll be safer at a Red Lobster. I'm certain the lawyers for those establishments would find your comments interesting.

OTOH

It seems that blacks target whites out of hatred and resentment

RE: Black on white crime rate

tell us, what demographic is by far and away the most violent?

that's right, black males


when was the last time you heard of white people shooting each other over lobster?

it's also obvious that the black on white crime rate is of no concern to you


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 9, 2013)

theliq said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beginning to think that Jakey and thelig are one and the same.
> ...



diqliq


what makes you an expert on what happens in the US?

your silence is deafening motor mouth


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 9, 2013)

theliq said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beginning to think that Jakey and thelig are one and the same.
> ...



Either I didn't see your question or perhaps I saw it and didn't take it seriously.

Link to the question or pose it again.


----------



## theliq (Aug 9, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



No way,you go back and check it out yourself


----------



## theliq (Aug 9, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Stop using my one liners.....often great people like myself often can see things clearer.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 10, 2013)

As with *everything * just as some people are doing here and others aren't, it has to always be broken down properly into categories, and it has to have the reasoning included in order to look into each category and then there stats properly in order to see what is going on, but some here like to merge the categories in order to drown out the facts that are know within these separated categories, along with there stats in which are being spoken about here also.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 10, 2013)

squeeze berry said:
			
		

> not disputing that your are more likely to be a victim of those that you live in close proximity with and I'm not conceding that I'll be safer at a Red Lobster. I'm certain the lawyers for those establishments would find your comments interesting.



Do you remember the shooter on the Texas tower? He wasn't shooting towards the Black part of town, he was targetting people shopping in nearby stores who look just like you. Heres another example:

IHOP Shooting: Multiple People Shot In Carson City, Nevada

I could go on and on but the IHOP shootings definitely put white  perpetrator crime scenes in perspective.
Most , I would surmise do happen in surburban  houses, bars and restuarant parking lots.



> OTOH
> 
> It seems that blacks target whites out of hatred and resentment
> 
> RE: Black on white crime rate



There may be some element of hate in ANY crime, even white on white. But if you think Blacks are out to get you, in general, you are wrong! Most Blacks are God fearing Christians who just want to live a happy American life. Both Blacks and Whites who are released from the Prison system tend to have a chip on their shoulders against us decent folk. Black AND WHITE "SQUARES"  are equally held in disdain by those types!

I am more interested in the raw numbers than I am the rate. Rates are misleading,  RAW NUMBERS DON'T LIE.



> tell us, what demographic is by far and away the most violent? that's right, black males





NO... WHITE MALES. Just look at the stats in Europe and Russia. Combine those violent stats with White violence in the US and you have the highest in the world. MAO Tse Tung was the only non white that even came close to equal brutality with
the murderous regimes of Hitler and Stalin. Blacks kill each other at astounding rates but nothing comparable to the early 20th century bloodbaths that white leaders unleashed upon the world and their own people.





> when was the last time you heard of white people shooting each other over lobster?


Oh A couple of Mafia types  probably did in  the recent past but nowdays white gangstas  shoot each other over the same things Black ganstas do...turf, drugs and women. However the decent white folk shoot each other over failed marriages, adultry, lost jobs, and mental cruelty. The settings  vary, including some at public places like post offices or restaurants.



> it's also obvious that the black on white crime rate is of no concern to you



It IS, but not any more so than the White  on White crime rate!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

theliq said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I'm not doing your work for you.  

You whine about me not answering a question then you refuse to pose the question again. 

Typical liberal!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Indeed.


----------



## theliq (Aug 13, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I'm typical nothing thanks, So being as you have clearly admitted,you are a bit lazy.....I will pose the question again.

Lonely you seem a proud Texan and your insistance on "You can only be Texan if you are born in Texas".....is very American in it's way but the question I wish you to answer is this.

IF AN ILLEGAL MEXICAN COUPLE,WERE PASSING THROUGH DALLAS,TEXAS.....AND THE WOMAN HAD A BABY BORN IN A DALLAS HOSPITAL......DOES THAT MAKE THE CHILD TEXAN FOREVER??????????????STEVE


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but who is constantly whining about slavery and racism even in Europe?

thanks to Oprah, the Europeans may realize what we have to deal with 


and black males are STILL the most violent demographic in the US

BTW

I was in a Red Lobster on Friday and there were no incidents of violence, but then there were no black males there.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



why don't you work on your grammar instead of making an ass of yourself?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 13, 2013)

*Why can't black America let slavery go already?*

Because then they'd have nothing to blame their failures on.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2013)

theliq said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Yes you are typical. 

Unfortunately yes.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 13, 2013)

Bumberclyde said:


> *Why can't black America let slavery go already?*
> 
> Because then they'd have nothing to blame their failures on.


----------



## theliq (Aug 13, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I think you look into the mirror too much,well your silly one liners like that wretch Squeezed Berry are a Yawn

How about answering the Mexican question,then perhaps you will receive some modicum of respect........Yes I maybe typical to try to get some sort of answer from you but not A typical as an individual,as is clearly shown on this site.

Methinks you are your average Joe and typically Texan in your inability to answer a simple question...AKA Lonestar Logic!!!!!!?????...what is your motive for your lack of ability to answer the Mexican question I wonder,you and your lapdog the Squashed Berry..... steve  Not your typical Texan thank goodness.....But your typical Australian living in Paradise...thank goodness.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

theliq said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



the results of posting while  intoxicated ^


----------



## theliq (Aug 14, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Is that the Best You Can Do Squeeze...Now Answer the simple question asked..........steve always a winner


----------



## theliq (Aug 14, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Really Squashed you and the Lonely behaviour regarding this question is pathetic.

Intoxicated !!!!!! how purile,you should get a life.......


----------



## theliq (Aug 16, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


theliq


----------



## racewright (Aug 17, 2013)

think it is great how Black America has been so thankful to white america for freeing them from slaveryIt just makes me so proud of them *******


----------



## theliq (Aug 17, 2013)

racewright said:


> think it is great how Black America has been so thankful to white america for freeing them from slaveryIt just makes me so proud of them *******



Imbecile


----------



## Huey (Aug 18, 2013)

Bumberclyde said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > *Why can't black America let slavery go already?*
> ...


 hahaha you folks make me laugh,will the native americans forget about the genocide of their people by you honkys,how about the gooks in vietnam will they forget.So why should Black people forget about slavery and then after the treatment they endured from you honky's.Now the shoe's on the other foot and kicking your azz so much that you are screaming for your momma.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 18, 2013)

Huey said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



is that why you are afraid of the KKK?


----------



## theliq (Aug 19, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



HoHo Poor Old Squashed Berry,still hasn't taken his head out of his FAT ASS,yet,to answer my MexTex question....................fancies himself as a member of the KKK.


What a Dumb Asshole he IS.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 19, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



It is not a matter of 'letting it go.'  We should never forget the past.  WHY DO YOU THINK THERE ARE HOLOCAUST MUSEUMS ALL OVER THE WORLD?  So we don't forget.  It is the same thing with the history of blacks in America, with slavery and racism: we should not try to put it away in the past and forget it; we need to remember it.  "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it." ~ George Santayana

BTW your grandmother could not have been a 'slave' in Poland: she would be living in too recent a time period to be a slave in Poland.  She may  have been a peasant, but there were no slaves in Poland during the last century.





> Slavery in Poland existed on the territory of Kingdom of Poland during the times of the Piast dynasty in the Middle Ages.[1] It continued in various forms until late in the 14th century and was supplanted by the institution of serfdom, which has often been considered a form of modified slavery.....serfdom was abolished in Poland in the 19th century.


 wiki

If your grandmother is referring to being in a concentration camp and being a 'slave' during the Holocaust, then there is no way the Jews are letting anyone forget the past: WHY DO  YOU THINK ISRAEL HAS THE US BY THE BALLS????  It is all about the Holocaust and how Jews were treated then: for less than ten years, btw, not for a few hundred  years.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 19, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



not all of the forced labor was jewish and it also happened in WW1

fyi


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 19, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...



A point which does not detract from my point one iota.


----------



## racewright (Aug 19, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...




Hey listen darky-- when slaves were bought from the African Kings there was a reason ,was to make money --so the fact that they were all abused is in some cases real but mostly bull--you bought them to pick cotton and make money   All beat up slaves do not pick much cotton just like most history stretch the truth to fit your agenda..

Seen the real pictures of Travon Martin--innocent little angel-I rest my case


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 19, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



your point does not detract from the fact that slavery is being used as leverage by blacks to get what they want


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 19, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Well, the Jews do it, why not the blacks? And America didn't even perpetuate the Holocaust.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 19, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



what leverage are Jews getting in the USA b/c of the holocaust?


----------



## theliq (Aug 19, 2013)

racewright said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




As I said "DUMB ASSHOLE"...BUT STILL NO ANSWER TO THE MEXTEX QUESTION.......I wonder why


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 19, 2013)

racewright said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



most blacks have never seen a cotton field, yet claim to be experts on slavery


----------



## theliq (Aug 19, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Well RACIST PIG,what does working in a cotton field really have to do with Slavery.???

Slavery is a degrading institution where the subjugated individual lives under repression,more often than not violence and a lack of freedoms.......creating a totally regressive mentality to the enslaved person,a degree of lack of self worth....a beast of burden to another(INFERIOR BEING).

Thankfully your mentality Squashed Head.......is an attitude of a bye gone epoch.

You really are a Dumb Assholed Cretin.

Incapable of normal thought.....you need to contact the Mental Heath Authorities in your State for HELP.

Now what about MEXTEX


----------



## theliq (Aug 19, 2013)

racewright said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Well I'm Whiter than you but so what>>>>Your prose is ignorant,as are you......Why do you Hate yourself?????????


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 20, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



You cannot compare Jewish slaves in Poland to Black slaves in the Ante-Bellum South.
Indentured servitude or white on white slavery was mild by comparison. Did your grand mother have to endure the humiliation of the auction block while strangers poked, pinched and examined her from head to toe? Was your grandmother subjected to every sexual whim or perversion foisted upon her by any white man who wanted her...in the fields, in massa's house or anywhere else they chose to. I could go on and on with the sordid details of things Black slaves endured that your grandmother likely never did, but I think you get the picture.

Now, you say your grandmother died a wealthy woman... OK, thats fine and good but don't ignore the fact that other Jewish "slaves" might  not have fared as well. Also, I remind you that a lot of Blacks have died wealthy and some; like Oprah, Kobe and Lebron are richer than most white people in all the world.

Finally, I must address your specious generalizations about Blacks and their leaders.
Black Americans have the same leaders you do. They participate in elections and vote for their leaders just like any other American does. Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton and the like are not Black leaders... they are simply ombudsmen for civil rights. They may have some measure of control over their  local congregations but national leaders they are not. Any time a Black person gets in front of a camera and speaks against racial injustice, he/she is automatically dubbed a black leader. That just is not the case. White politicians react to these so-called Black leaders because they are the ones who are in front of the cameras.

BTW,  Millions of decent, hard working Blacks are taking responsibility for their actions.
They worship the same God you do; along with His Son and the Holy Ghost!
But the real kicker is that Black consumers are spending almost a trillion dollars annually.
The gross Black American national income is  the 16th largest market income in the world and is on the verge of surpassing Mexico's Gross National Income!


----------



## theliq (Aug 20, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



But Slavery anywhere is still Slavery


----------



## theliq (Aug 20, 2013)

racewright said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Buggered if I can comprehend what your point is,I ain't use to GOBBLY DE GOOK.

Try a bit harder to elucidate what you mean.....off to the naughty corner..score 1 out of 100.
You got it = Idiot Level Race Wrong


----------



## theliq (Aug 20, 2013)

Redfish said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > zeke said:
> ...



"Not Saying That's Right" That is Racism


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 20, 2013)

theliq said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...



Indeed, forced labor is slavery. I wasn't  sure if that MeNonPartisan's grandmother was in a Nazi concentration camp or an indentured servant. There was no clarification. Perhaps the biting edge of my response was due to the tone MeNonPartisan exuded in his generalization and excoriating indictment of Blacks. In retrospect, that condescending tone dulled any sympathy I had for his grandmother's enslavement. Thanks for your reminder. The grandmother is owed an apology if she was in a concentration camp...MeNonPartisan is owed nothing; for he has clearly learned nothing from his grandmother,who was white; and, eventually found sanctuary in her whiteness whereas she was able to attain wealth before she died!


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 20, 2013)

Huey said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Slavery didn't happen to today's blacks, so why are they using it as an excuse? Same thing with natives. Gooks, I don't hear complaining.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 20, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



IOW

it's not worth discussing unless it happened to black people


----------



## bodecea (Aug 20, 2013)

racewright said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Was that post supposed to make sense?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 20, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



Great post. Especially regarding so called "black leaders". Truthfully there are no "leaders" of any race in particular. If one wanted to venture into appointing "leaders" at a whim, a good case could be made for Rush Limbaugh being the defacto leader of the Republican Party, which would by default make him a "white leader".

There are people who are lobbyist, and in some cases heads of organizations or maybe even public figures who speak on social issues, but "leaders" they are not.

It is unfortunate that some out there are myopic and ignorant enough to think that way.

Lastly, you are absolutely correct regarding black consumer dollars. If a "leader" came along tomorrow who was persuasive enough to redirect a significant percentage of those dollars towards the redevelopment of predominately black communities and orchestrate  a concentrated effort to spend the majority of those dollars on opening as well as supporting black owned businesses, they could absolutely count on my following them....lol.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 20, 2013)

konradv said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 20, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



American Whites in sweatshops had it as bad as slaves did. So did lower-class Whites in Europe and the lower classes in Asia.  Jews and Irish had it a lot worse than the American cottonpickers.  The people who had it worst of all were the Blacks stuck back in Africa.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 20, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 20, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 20, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## Huey (Aug 20, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 20, 2013)

Huey said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 20, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


----------



## rdean (Aug 20, 2013)

Why can't black America let slavery go already?

Because when their children are shot walking down the street, Republicans send the killers money.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 20, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 20, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 20, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 20, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 21, 2013)

EVERYBODY STOP this thread is getting screwed up... I can't tell who said *what *anymore.

Please correct  quoting errors; even those made by others... Thanks


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 21, 2013)

Huey said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...




Why should they?  How about because hundreds of thousands of whites died freeing their black asses from slavery?  How about because billions of dollars of white tax payer's money has gone into the negro ghettos to help support their lazy black asses?  How about because in this white nation they are better off and have a higher standard of living than in any negro nation in the world?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 21, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 21, 2013)

and these are not white people being led by Limbaugh






black america is stuck in 1955 as evidenced by Oprah's recent comments


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 21, 2013)

theliq said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Aha, that's your problem right there. You think.


I did answer your question. I said "unfortunately yes".


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 21, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Just because you shit in someones mouth then wipe it doesn't take away the shitty taste.

The reason for the higher standard of living is off the backs of slaves idiot.  Its like telling the Asians to be glad they can ride trains...THEY BUILT THE FUCKING TRACKS.  

I see how white people take credit for shit they didn't even do themselves but want all the glory.

Tell the fucking Jews to get over their shit.  They got their own land and get subsidized by US, we fight their battles etc etc.  Blacks want a job and you start squawking how unfair it is.  Fuck outta here.  BTW white women use Affirmative Action more than ANY OTHER GROUP.  So save that bullshit like AA is for blacks only


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 21, 2013)

They will play the victim right up until they can KILL every last white fucker around.

This is the future for your grand-children white people.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 21, 2013)

Matthew said:


> They will play the victim right up until they can KILL every last white fucker around.
> 
> This is the future for your grand-children white people.



....Matthew knows....


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...



You are seriously stupid.

Slaves represented 12 percent of the population and you think this nation was built on their backs?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 21, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



When someone cant refute that means they cant refute


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 21, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 21, 2013)

How about blacks get the Jew plan.  Own land, subsidized, have our backs in every military or territorial spat, etc etc


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 21, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 21, 2013)

Huey said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 21, 2013)

IMO some Blacks won't let slavery go because it's the only excuse they have left for their problems.

Hell a lot of white people can't take responsibility for their failures so why should Black people be any different?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 21, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 21, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...





They didn't contribute any more than the other farm animals.  Such menial labor only builds societies like Bangladesh.  All the advanced nation-building contributions were made by Whites.  Wasting trillions on them because they make low-level contributions, all of which is more than cancelled out by crime, quotas, and mooching, is like telling a coach he has to ignore his team and spend all his time trying to improve the skills of those he had to cut in tryouts.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



You've offered nothing but lies and misconceptions.  Now show us how slave labor built the skyscrapers in NYC or how they constructed the Erie canal, Hoover Damn or any of the grand infrastructure we see today.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 21, 2013)

Matthew said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 21, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You said its a lie and that's all you did.  Just because you say it doesn't make it true.

You're a Pony!  See?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Saying that this nation was built on the backs of slaves is a lie. There is no other way of saying it.

Oh and I also stated that slaves represented 12 percent of the population thus proving your claim to be false.

A pony?  What are you, twelve?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 21, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You're right,,,except you're not.  See you provide no evidence of anything and saying 12% means dick.  Now I'm going to provide something debaters call "evidence" that backs up my argument.  You will now attack my source while offering nothing to prove you bullshit.

Ready?



> Initially, American Indians and indentured servants from England and Ireland were to supply the source of arduous labor for yielding a prodigious tobacco crop, but this experiment was short-lived. As their brethren in the Caribbean did, colonists decided to turn their eyes  to the continent of Africa for free labor.
> 
> Over the aforementioned years they amassed an immeasurable fortune on the backs of West African slaves. Slaves were arriving by the thousands while their owners were enjoying obscene amounts of income. The South in particular became a formidable agricultural society through the expansion of tobacco, rice and indigo plantations and later cotton.
> 
> ...



Here is the link: Fredericksburg.com - Slave Labor Built America

Here are more links: Slavery and the Making of America . About the Series | PBS
How Slavery Helped Build a World Economy

Now your turn.  Here is where you criticize the shit you couldn't do; provide evidence or when you start telling more lies.

Go


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



The facts speak for themselves. The only thing you offered was pure conjecture. Fact is only a tiny fraction of the trans-Atlantic slaves come to the US. Not near enough to offer the labor required to build a nation. 

If slaves were so profitable then why were those in the South poorer than those in the North?

Pennsylvania passed an emancipation law in 1780; Connecticut and Rhode Island followed four years later (all before the Constitution). New York approved emancipation in 1799. These states (with dynamic banking centers in Philadelphia and Manhattan) quickly emerged as robust centers of commerce and manufacturing, greatly enriching themselves while the slave-based economies in the South languished by comparison.

While a few elite families in the Old South undoubtedly based their formidable fortunes on the labor of slaves, the prevailing reality of the planter class involved chronic indebtedness and shaky finances long before the ultimate collapse of the evil system of bondage. The notion that America based its wealth and development on slave labor hardly comports with the obvious reality that for two hundred years since the founding of the Republic, by far the poorest and least developed section of the nation was precisely that region where slavery once prevailed. 


Source:


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for proving me right


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Thanks for proving me right



I proved you wrong and you know it. But like a typical liberal you're going to lie about it.


John Finch, Oliver Evan, Robert Fulton, Francis Cabot Lowell, Henry Miller Shreve, Cyrus McCormick, Charles Goodyear, Edwin Drake, Theodore Judah, George Westinghouse Jr., Alexander Graham Bell, John Wanamaker, Willie Carrier, Henry Ford and Samuel Slater among others are the ones they helped build this nation and none of them were slaves.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> How about blacks get the Jew plan.  Own land, subsidized, have our backs in every military or territorial spat, etc etc





do you realize you are suggesting segregation?

where in africa would be your homeland, because it would be repatriation the same as the Jews returning to Palestine? 

Who in Africa would be willing to give up territory? Why would they want you?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 21, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for proving me right
> ...



I know I know, you know better than everyone else.  Those are five guys if 12% cant do it 5 people cant.  Dummy


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Five guys? Damn, you ARE twelve!!

Try researching the men I listed and see their contributions that helped build this nation and then find any slave or slaves that has done just as much. Then and only then will you have proven a point. Until then keep lying to yourself.

But I can tell you with absolute certainty that slave labor did not build the infrastructure, the skyscrapers, the mighty dams, dredge the ports or build any industry that made this nation the greatest in the world.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 21, 2013)

But but but you said 12% couldnt build anything but now you're trying to convince me that an even smaller group did it?  Or are you saying they "contributed"?

Because thats the same thing I was saying about blacks.  *drops mic*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



All flat lies: next?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Typical far right reactionary racism on display  ^that


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> and these are not white people being led by Limbaugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Squeeze wants to return America to 1955.


----------



## theliq (Aug 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > and these are not white people being led by Limbaugh
> ...



I think you mean't to say SQUASHED,Jakie,  because every comment he and the lacky LONELY make is immediately SQUASHED and QUASHED.Or not answered at all.

So now is the time to elucidate the answer of the TEXMEX or MEXTEX question....Lonely and Squashed.

A bigger pair of DICKHEAD RACISTS would be hard to find..ANYWHERE.

I'm theliq....I kick Racist Assholes BIGTIME because I can and I do...rightly so.


----------



## theliq (Aug 21, 2013)

Huey said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Aug 21, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



JQ,don't be too hard,if M.N.P's  fine Grandmother was in a Nazi C.C. or an indentured Slave to the Nazis....She Survived,and in the Horrific midst of part of her life,she has ensured that her children and grandchildren are here to tell her unimaginable story, be it even with bitterness for some.

I SALUTE his Grandmom 

Terrific post by the way,like all you input,thanks for being on here JQ..Respect.steve


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 22, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...



No sense arguing with you, I can see you have no grasp of the history of this nation.  Public school huh?


----------



## theliq (Aug 22, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Try to elucidate you thoughts clearer.....your Grammar is Poor


----------



## theliq (Aug 22, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Lonie thank for you answer re Mextex etc,.

I was wondering......why is it that only someone born in the US can become President????

What if a child was born in Mexico(here I go again) and was 1 day old when they arrived in America moreover would this still disqualify them.

Also if you and the better half(joking) took a holiday in Mexico and your wife had a baby there,does this then disqualify you child to become President????

In Australia it makes No difference where a person was born as long as they have Australian Citizenship......Our recent Female Prime Minister was born in Wales.UK.

Just wondering...steve....I'm cutting all my Crap with you from now on


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 22, 2013)

theliq said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



lol


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 22, 2013)

theliq said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > and these are not white people being led by Limbaugh
> ...



look who's back from banned camp making his usual inane comments 
why, it's Jesse Sharpton

seems you racists need to go all the way back to 1955 to find an outrage.


tell us who is marching around with skittles on their heads

was that you Jesse Sharpton?


----------



## theliq (Aug 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 22, 2013)

It's The High Priestess of Skittles!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



That is the best you can do?  You can't argue the facts, so you attack the person.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> seems you racists need to go all the way back to 1955 to find an outrage.  tell us who is marching around with skittles on their heads


Your skittles racist, in the context of your remarks, is racist.

the liq has dumped all over you.

You can't deny honestly that you don't want to go back to segregation and Jim Crow.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 22, 2013)

* Why can't black America let slavery go already?*

Because they all want to go back to Africa. And I'm willing to help anyone pack.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > seems you racists need to go all the way back to 1955 to find an outrage.  tell us who is marching around with skittles on their heads
> ...



how is my post racist?

explain

BTW

diqliq is dump


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 22, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > and these are not white people being led by Limbaugh
> ...



Probably more like 1925, when Klansmen acted with impunity and immunity burning crosses in peoples front yards and terrorizing whoever they chose to.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 22, 2013)

*Why can't black America let slavery go already?*

Where is it in evidense that white people deserve to be absolved of the evil in thier hearts?

I don't lose much sleep over the fact that some groups of people have allowed themselves to be abused.  Yes..ALLOWED.  

The native Americans were beyond foolish not sinking every boat that came to these shores and slitting the throats of every person that didn't drown.

The native populations in South Ameica, Mexico and the Carribean should have sacrificed whatever it took to kill the intruders of thier lands.  The "good people" available should have killed any people arriving at any port with human cargo.  

I feel the same way about the Jews and the Nazis.  Slavery and/or genocide couldn't exist without the cowardice of the intended victims.  I don't feel especially sorry for cowards.  

I do have a knot in my gut over the lack of character residing in the people that allowed these atrocities to happen amidst and amongst them.

I am disgusted with whites that have done these things with no remorse but worse are those that turned a blind eye to these practices.

Asking that the victims and thier hiers to "get over it" is the still festering oozing pestulent gash in our history  that will never go away as much as the scum and thier heirs of these crimes would believe the forgetting would be "better".


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 22, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> *Why can't black America let slavery go already?*
> 
> Where is it in evidense that white people deserve to be absolved of the evil in thier hearts?
> 
> ...



Where is the evidence that white people have evil in their hearts?


----------



## TXBlkConserv258 (Aug 22, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MeNonPartisan said:
> ...





You hit the nail on the head with that one!!!

"The Democratic Party refuses to let go of their slaves"

I'm a 29yr old black guy in Texas, by the way.

It's all about politics. The Democratic Party give the poor black folks what they want and makes them believe that they care about them, this way they will continue to get votes. They aren't going to vote against the hand that feeds them. 

Most poor black people, including a lot of them in my own family, don't even know what Democrat view are other than they want to take care of YOU. And that the "white republican man" wants to keep getting richer by making the black man poorer. 

Which is so ridiculous because that's exactly what the Democrat Party does to them. Keeps them on food stamps, WIC, Housing, etc and make sure that they rely on it so that they believe they need the government to survive. 

IT'S MODERN-DAY SLAVERY


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 22, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



now it's the other way around

you are glad about the black on white crime rate and celebrated when OJ was aquitted for killing 2 white people


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 22, 2013)

*Why can't black America let slavery go already?*

Because most of them STILL need a job.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 22, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> *Why can't black America let slavery go already?*
> 
> Where is it in evidense that white people deserve to be absolved of the evil in thier hearts?
> 
> ...




let's see how soon the resident " anti-racism" USMB members denounce this ^


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Why can't black America let slavery go already?*
> ...



That evil is found among those whites, such as yourself, who want to return to 1955.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



1955 was a good year. the economy was booming, crime was low and the country did not have you to fuck shit up


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2013)

"let's see how soon the resident " anti-racism" USMB members denounce this ^"

His denouncing the acts of genocide and slaverly etc by certain peoples is not racism or ethnocentrism.

To suggest that such is the case is a witness against your racism and ethnocentrism, squeeze.  Because Al and Jesse and Lonestar are racists does not excuse your racism.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> "let's see how soon the resident " anti-racism" USMB members denounce this ^"
> 
> His denouncing the acts of genocide and slaverly etc by certain peoples is not racism or ethnocentrism.
> 
> To suggest that such is the case is a witness against your racism and ethnocentrism, squeeze.  Because Al and Jesse and Lonestar are racists does not excuse your racism.



link to my racism

BTW you look pretty in pink


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2013)

#658 above, squeeze.  You support racism by questioning those who denounce it.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> #658 above, squeeze.  You support racism by questioning those who denounce it.



his post was racist, that mkes you a racist for supporting his racism


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > #658 above, squeeze.  You support racism by questioning those who denounce it.
> ...



No.  His post denounced racism and ethnocentrism, and your post denounced his.

Thus, you are the racist.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





HUGGY said:


> Where is it in evidense that white people deserve to be absolved of the evil in thier hearts?



both of you are racists


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2013)

The racists here, and always have been, are you, squeeze, and lonestar.

Filthy, filthy racists.  Thanks for admitting it, finally.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 22, 2013)

i see the lying whiny tattle tale is back to his usual trolling


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2013)

Says the *walker *with the man crush on me.  

*XXXXXXX*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2013)

Remember that you are on Ignore, Yurt, so I can't read what you are posting.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Prove that I want to return to 1955.

Oh wait... you can't. 

It's just another liberal lie you idiots like to spout. Oh and now call me a racist since that's another tool you idiots use, without any effect I might add.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2013)

Your own language indicates you want the world of 1955 in place of what we have, Lonestar_Logic.

Your reactionary lies hold no water here or in the real world.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 22, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



stokely wants to be able to rape and kill white women


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> #658 above, squeeze.  You support racism by questioning those who denounce it.



you want to kill whitey


----------



## theliq (Aug 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Dump Yes all over your Guilt,Racism and Guiltiness for all to witness.you really have no need for your Banal Expressions........Guilty on all accounts.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 22, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



pill for guilt

.357 revolver


----------



## theliq (Aug 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



No,No,No, Please don't shoot yourself Squeeze,time will heal you


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2013)

squeeze is coming apart and so will lonestar immediately below.  It's inevitable.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your own language indicates you want the world of 1955 in place of what we have, Lonestar_Logic.
> 
> Your reactionary lies hold no water here or in the real world.



The English language is proof of what?  


Your concession is duly noted.


You must like having your ass handed to you or you've simply gotten use to it since it happens so often.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Your own language indicates you want the world of 1955 in place of what we have, Lonestar_Logic.
> ...



Thank you for your admission that you have lost again. 

Americans, particularly the younger ones, abhor your positions, and when you pass on and the few like you join you on the other side, your nonsense will be forgotten forever.

The bad old days are gone forever, and the days when such as you were important then, are no longer so today.

This is a good for America.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 23, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




One of the reasons the Republicans started the Civil War was to free the Blacks for low-cost anti-union labor up North.  But they soon found out that the Blacks were too stupid, undisciplined, and lazy to do anything but pick cotton, which they also did poorly.  That was the real reason the South was relatively poor:  an incompetent workforce fit only for barely surviving in a jungle.  

Haiti had been a very rich French colony.  But that was based on the French going to extremes to get the lazy blacks to work, something the laid-back Southerners had never bothered to do.  When the Haitians freed themselves, they had the same rich potential but were so stupid and lazy they wound up being the poorest country in the Americas.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



More proof that *anti*-racism is an instrument of Class Supremacy.  The rich hate, despise, and fear all other White people.  The rich think they have inherited superior genes and have evolved into a different race.  That is why multiculties not in the loop,  who worship the rich who openly hate Whites, dismiss the far greater historical oppression of unprivileged Whites by the guillotine-fodder Whites.  The Whites lifted themselves out of their wage slavery (until the upper class again became the ruling class) by organizing, self-improvement, and violence.  The American Blacks never fought for their freedom; all they've gained over the last 50 years was given to them by the 1% with the sole purpose of attacking and distracting White Middle America.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2013)

PrometheusBound's comments above clearly reveal he would have fit the assertion's mold for illiterate, uninspired factory help in the 1860s.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2013)

PB believes that racism is a part of class supremacy?  Many southern whites thought so, and quite a few northern and western ones as well.


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...




Typical whiny assed booffer "woe is me' "The white man did held me down" on display that^


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2013)

The white race as a whole certainly did hold down the black race until the 1960s, and the struggle upwards has been slow, although far more quickly than ever expected.

The millenials and those younger Americans below the age of 40 consider the race hatred of the reactionary right absolutely wrong, as well as not accepting racism from the left.

The future is not that of jtpr's and the others who think like him.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...




The race card is a Joker.  That hand folded a long time ago.  The only ones who play it are sheltered academic snobs and the lawn jockeys that the 1% turned loose on us to get support for the control center of the "Far Right" that pretends to oppose Civil Rights for the Uncivilized.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2013)

Yep, you are qualified on factory work.


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Lol, come on slick.  You just posted a pile of negro/liberal revisionist bs that has no basis in fact, so there can be no "arguing the facts".  Try to present some facts because telling me the reason for the white man's standard of living is because of negroes, who where nothing more than stock, not even as valuable as his horse, to the small, small percentage of whites that owned them is not a fact.  Telling me the chinks "built the railroads" when all they did was provide SOME of the manual labor, is also not a fact.  You want to "argue facts", try presenting some.  The white/European conquered this nation from the Indians and the Mexicans, they founded this nation, they built this nation and they defended this nation for hundreds of years before the first freed negro made the first slave of his fellow negro in this nation in 1654.  The biggest contribution the negro did was to make their fellow negroes slaves for life in this country,  see Johnson vs. Parker.  That is a fact boy, now YOU argue the facts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2013)

"negro/liberal" terminology of yours merely demonstrate that you are using the talking points of the discredited racist reactionaries of the far right.

You have no cred, Fred.


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 23, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




Unlike today when gangs of savage negroes murder, rape, rob and pillage, terrorizing whomever they chose to huh?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 23, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




I'd rather be a "Grammar Nazi" than a Grammar Notsogood.  You're trying to cover up the fact that your education is a fraud.  If you were too dumb or lazy to learn anything from your English courses, you were too dumb to retain any of the crammed knowledge you used to pass your job-related courses.


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The white race as a whole certainly did hold down the black race until the 1960s, and the struggle upwards has been slow, although far more quickly than ever expected.
> 
> The millenials and those younger Americans below the age of 40 consider the race hatred of the reactionary right absolutely wrong, as well as not accepting racism from the left.
> 
> The future is not that of jtpr's and the others who think like him.




Lol, yeah, we held you down by pumping billions upon billions of our tax dollars into your ghettos just to watch the great buildings we built for you savages turned into shit, piss and trash filled dumps riddled with dope and crime.  Yup, all those billions was really meant to hold you down.  Here's the truth boy, we pray that your people will leave their lazy, worthless, violent jungle ways behind and actually start to become productive contributing members of our society.  We're still waiting.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2013)

Your racism corrupts your soul, the seat of human worth.  You are no better than the lowest of all humans.  We are all the same.  Your hatred corrupts your self worth.  You just put it on display for all to see.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 23, 2013)

why is jake racist?


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your racism corrupts your soul, the seat of human worth.  You are no better than the lowest of all humans.  We are all the same.  Your hatred corrupts your self worth.  You just put it on display for all to see.




No, we are not all the same.  There is and always has been a big difference between the different races and even among the different cultures among the same race.  The sub-Saharan negro has contributed absolutely ZERO to mankind or to civilization as a race.  Though there have been some negroes that contributed, they were ALL educated by a white culture and lived in a white nation.  On their own, as a race, they never even invented the technology to leave their freaking jungles.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




You're counting on people who haven't grown up yet.  They will become more "racist" as they see more of the real world.  If they ever wake up that the rich turned this feral race loose on us, that will be the end of this jungle nightmare.  Just the realization by the 1% that Whites might take their revenge on them will convince them they must use their power to shut the whole Civil Rights for the Uncivilized movement down.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 23, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Your racism corrupts your soul, the seat of human worth.  You are no better than the lowest of all humans.  We are all the same.  Your hatred corrupts your self worth.  You just put it on display for all to see.
> ...


----------



## Pheonixops (Aug 23, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> *and these are not white people being led by Limbaugh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, no they are NOT! These people are though:


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> PrometheusBound's comments above clearly reveal he would have fit the assertion's mold for illiterate, uninspired factory help in the 1860s.



You just prove my point that being against White Pride is a snobbish reaction by spoiled brats or wannabe preppies.  Both your contempt for blue collar labor and thinking that we fit into your image of inferior Whites prove that Class Supremacy is the true motivation of multiculties.  The "enemy of my enemy" type of idea is all that motivates your movement.

  Genetic racial equality goes against common experience so much that even you can't possibly believe in it.  Like Stalin, you are trying to intimidate us into confessing guilt for something that you know no one should feel guilty about.  Even those with White Pride are forced to be defensive and say that they are not "racist."  But there is nothing wrong with racism, so that should be their answer.  The fact that it never is used in rebuttal proves the power of upper-class mind control.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> PB believes that racism is a part of class supremacy?  Many southern whites thought so, and quite a few northern and western ones as well.



Can't you read?  I even put *anti*-racism is bold type as a tool of Class Supremacy against Whites in the 99%.  You are so fixed on this fantasy that it is Left Wing (*There is no Left Wing anyway!*) that even when I say it is controlled by the Right Wing to humiliate and distract unprivileged Whites, you insist your eyes must be playing tricks on you and I must have written the opposite of what you saw!


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> "negro/liberal" terminology of yours merely demonstrate that you are using the talking points of the discredited racist reactionaries of the far right.
> 
> You have no cred, Fred.



The Far Right yackers were discredited for their Greedhead looting, not because of the racial views they pretend to believe in.  Those views were always a trick to make Whites threatened by the feral races vote for taxes cuts for the rich, which is one of the few things the Far Right gurus really believe in.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > PB believes that racism is a part of class supremacy?  Many southern whites thought so, and quite a few northern and western ones as well.
> ...



PB, of course there is a left, just as there is a right: a libertarian v authoritarian, a conservative v liberal, a right v left.

I am pretty sure the members of the Board that if we won't accept PC's definitions, we won't accept yours.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "negro/liberal" terminology of yours merely demonstrate that you are using the talking points of the discredited racist reactionaries of the far right.
> ...



Sigh.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 24, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...





God is a racist or He wouldn't have created inferior races.  Evolution is racist or it wouldn't have exterminated inferior races, which will inevitably happen to the unfit savages who are temporarily polluting the human gene pool.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2013)

PB, you don't speak for God or for his creation.

If there are inferior beings, you are certainly one of them.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your racism corrupts your soul, the seat of human worth.  You are no better than the lowest of all humans.  We are all the same.  Your hatred corrupts your self worth.  You just put it on display for all to see.





Again, the conceited multicultie dictator, giving his worthless elitist opinion of what everybody who sees through him is worth.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2013)

PB is a racial sickie.  Sad.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Of "course," somebody with the power to do so is towing you along the "course" you are on.  You are not the driver and you have no mental power if you believe in the specious spectrum, which is all a puppet show nobody in his right mind would script on his own. And the puppets are Pinocchios who don't believe a word they are preaching to you or to anybody on the "opposite" side either.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Sighing in  resignation now that you've been caught and just have to accept being drenched with bug spray.  Just a little stun and it's all over.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> If there are inferior beings, you are certainly one of them.



Only inferior people benefit from believing in, preaching about, and mandating racial equality.


----------



## theliq (Aug 24, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Well two points here,the Cretin sayeth......firstly his assumption there is a God,the other is his assumption that there are inferior races!!!!!!!This is his ploy to try to remove his Stained Guilt of blatant Racism......Typical of uneducated White ******* from the South.

I declare PROMETHEUS .....UNBOUND  and exposed for what he is....A NASTY LITTLE RACIST PRICK....I am theliq I KICK RACIST ASSHOLES BIG TIME...because I can and DO


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2013)

PB and squeeze are indeed racialists, and Liq get over it, we have the right to believe in religion or not as we please.

Atheists do the stupidest things in the name of their faith as well.  Look at the crimes of Communist China against religionists.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 24, 2013)

bodecea said:


> MeNonPartisan said:
> 
> 
> > My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> ...



I used to think so too, that they had proved their point, had nothing to worry about any more, and should quit rubbing it in already.  But ever since the oil-slimed jihadists poured their money into American anti-Semitic groups and found an opening for their noise in the fact that anti-Semitism always leaves a yellow stain and Americans have been sissy doormats for OPECkers, the yearly Holocaust movies have shown that they will always be necessary.  Also, the Right Wing has lost popularity and needed to revive its traditional anti-Semitism as the only way left for them to try to get the support of the common people.


----------



## Huey (Aug 24, 2013)

when are white people gonna forget slavery.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> PB and squeeze are indeed racialists, and Liq get over it, we have the right to believe in religion or not as we please.
> 
> Atheists do the stupidest things in the name of their faith as well.  *Look at the crimes of Communist China against religionists*.



Have you ever considered the possibility that some atheists are looking farther into the future than the makeup of next season's "Survivor" on the telly?  You have convinced yourselves that believing in myths is your right which as it turns out is a contradiction to the survival of the world.  

You make silly assumptions  like "Communists" and atheists are one and the same.  

Look at it like I do for a second.  What if there was another revolution and all madmen locked up in mental institutions were declared sane.  ERGO they have the "right" to be crazy and walk among us.  That is how I see those that have faith in god and believe he has a plan for our planet and it's inhabitants.  That is crazy.  There will eventually come a time when that lack of logic and factual forsight will bite us all in the ass.  Your "faith" comes at too high a price.  Therefor I have no problem with any society rejecting myth as our plan for the future of the planet.


----------



## jtpr312 (Aug 25, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I'm not sure if the pics you posted where in response to my post or not, if they were, you may want to study up on your geography, the sub-Saharan negro had nothing to do with the building of the Pyramids or with Egypt in general.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 25, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > If there are inferior beings, you are certainly one of them.
> ...



Like the Jews?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 25, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



Oh! Really?



> Around 1000 BC, following the collapse of the New Kingdom in Egypt, the Nubian kingdom of Kush re-emerged as a great power in the Middle Nile. Between 712-657 BC, Sudanese kings conquered and ruled Egypt, as the XXVth Dynasty. By about 300 BC the center of the kingdom had shifted south to the Meroe region in central Sudan, where the pyramids and tombs were built to house the bodies of their kings and queens.


Ancient Nubian Pyramids


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 25, 2013)

> No, we are not all the same. There is and always has been a big difference between the different races and even among the different cultures among the same race. The sub-Saharan negro has contributed absolutely ZERO to mankind or to civilization as a race. Though there have been some negroes that contributed, they were ALL educated by a white culture and lived in a white nation. On their own, as a race, they never even invented the technology to leave their freaking jungles.





> The Old Nubian language is attested from the 8th century, and is thus the oldest recorded language of Africa outside of the Afro-Asiatic group



Nubian people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## theliq (Aug 25, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



You are completely RIGHT Moonglow......I think jt knows little of Egyptian history......jt READ AND EDUCATE YOURSELF,as Moonglow has guided You......into the Nubian history in Egypt.Sorry toYOU....steve


----------



## Tank (Aug 25, 2013)

Detroit is now having the same history as Egypt did.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 25, 2013)

Huey said:


> when are white people gonna forget slavery.


They are trying as hard as they can, but when they are almost there, a race hustler or a number of them make dad gum sure that doesn't happen, so it is really a futile exercise in trying to forget or to move on because the hustlers ain't gonna let that happen.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 26, 2013)

theliq said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



The "A Punk Is a Hunk" sickos have an unadmitted desire to be raped by a sweaty beast like Trayvon Martin.  They have to act morally superior to cover us their Death Wish, which they want to infect the rest of us win.  White Pride means proud to be a man instead of a jungle primate.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 26, 2013)

Huey said:


> When are white people gonna forget slavery?



When the nations of Africa give us our money back for selling us defective merchandise.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 26, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





As usual, anti-Semites are really exposing the methods of the Gentile ruling class they whore for.  The multicultie cult is Right Wing.  Its purpose is to humiliate the majority of Whites so they will meekly submit to economic Class Supremacy.  The guillotine-fodder WASPs consider themselves to have inherited superior genes and thereby evolved into a new race different from and superior to the Whites.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 26, 2013)

Tank said:


> Detroit is now having the same history as Egypt did.



History will be re-written to describe it as a prosperous and peaceful city where Black entrepreneurs set up the first automobile companies.  Then gun-happy Whites arrived and shot the place all to shit.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Jt's bias stems from the lack of knowledge.  Hopefully he will either stop saying what he did earlier or lie to himself and repeat it again.

I choose the latter


----------



## theliq (Aug 26, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



Apart from changing my post to suit "itself" I remind the viewer "PROMETHEUS IS NOW UNBOUND" as he soars into deep space,he is about to Burn Up

"The Higher A Monkey Climbs,The More He's EXPOSED".....theliq


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 2, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Should blacks or whites every forget slavery in America?  Of course not.  It is as much a part of our history as WWII, teleprompters, and the invention of tupperware.  Is it something to be proud of?  No.  And?  It's part of the USofA, deal with it.   Should blacks and whites move past slavery?  Absolutely.  The constant gnashing about from both sides solves nothing, it just allows the hate to fester and grow.  Acknowledge it happened, that it was horrific, that the wrong has been righted ... and _move on_.


Very well said.

Interesting read, lots of racists fully outed themselves in this one.

Good stuff.


----------



## theliq (Sep 3, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



See how I drew you out.....by calling you a White ******.....when you are spoken to like you speak of Black brethren.....You claim I'm using a Racial Slur.

No I am not,I am merely showing you how the way you speak of others has a Negative Impact on THEIR now YOUR MENTALITY...........You'r having to absorb what you and your possee  have done to others......Not nice is it.....Time for you to REFORM YOUR WAYS....see theliq helping certain types of Americans to see the light of racism...Change Today Squeeze and we all will support you in you endeavour....steve


----------



## Godboy (Sep 4, 2013)

theliq said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Using TWO racial slurs now isn't helping your case. You sound racist to me.


----------



## HolyHayzoos (Sep 4, 2013)

*Why can't black America let slavery go already?*

Because they liked it?


----------



## theliq (Sep 4, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



Ho Ho,poor old P UNBOUND you have to admire his gross stupidity.......his thought that "White Pride is some sort of white male strength is idiocy......"White Pride" infact is the symbolism of the White Gay Community"


Nothing wrong with that of course but used in UNBOUNDS context...makes him look the total fool he is.

You just ain't smart enough for me UNBOUND....shame you get so tied up, BOUND UP as it were with you inaccurate prose.......but you do make me


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 4, 2013)

MeNonPartisan said:


> My relatives were slaves more recently than theirs and nobody owes me anything.  In fact, my great grandmother was a Jewish slave in Poland.......She died a wealthy woman.
> 
> The slavery/human rights issues the blacks and their leaders cling to is nothing but an excuse.  If things are to improve for "African Americans", THEY need to move on and take responsibility for THEIR actions.



Hey, if the Jews can talk about the Holocaust almost every day, then the blacks can talk about slavery.


----------



## theliq (Sep 4, 2013)

Godboy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Sorry but you should read my post again GODBOY!!!!!!!! Intelligent people are not Racists


----------

